# Let's Fight This Corona Virus Together (Please Support us)



## Daniel808

This Thread is for news and updates regarding fight against Corona Virus.
Corona Virus is an enemy for all humanity.


We as Chinese people apologize for this, but We will NEVER GIVE UP !! We Will FIGHT IT !
Trust us, Give us time. Please Support



@waz @Slav Defence @Horus and other mods
Please lend me help to watch this thread from inhumane, racist and any flame bait post from trollers, Thanks before

Reactions: Like Like:
25


----------



## Daniel808

*Vaccine for new Chinese coronavirus in the works*
POSTED 8:35 PM, JANUARY 20, 2020, BY CNN WIRE







The National Institutes of Health is working on a vaccine against the new virus that has infected hundreds and killed four in Asia.

“The NIH is in the process of taking the first steps towards the development of a vaccine,” said Dr. Anthony Fauci, director of the National Institutes of Allergy and Infectious Diseases.

Fauci said it would take a few months until the first phase of the clinical trials get underway and more than a year until a vaccine might be available.

*The latest*
The virus, which was first reported at the end of December, has infected more than 200 people, according to a Chinese government-appointed expert. The bulk of the cases have been in China, but there have been four cases in Thailand, South Korea and Japan.

The virus originated in animals and can be spread from person to person. While most of the patients visited an animal and seafood market in Wuhan, a city about 700 miles south of Beijing, some did not.

This new virus is a coronavirus, which is the same family as the virus that causes SARS, or Severe Acute Respiratory Syndrome, which was first reported in Asia in 2003 and killed more than 700 people. Middle East Respiratory Syndrome, or MERS, which has killed more than 800 people since 2012, is also caused by a coronavirus.

*Working on a vaccine*
A team of scientists in Texas, New York and China are also at work on a vaccine, according to Dr. Peter Hotez, a vaccine scientist at Baylor College of Medicine in Houston.

“The lesson we’ve learned is coronavirus infections are serious and one of the newest and biggest global health threats,” Hotez said.

He added that it’s less challenging to develop a vaccine for coronaviruses than for other viruses such as HIV or influenza.

“Every virus has its challenges, but coronaviruses can be a relatively straightforward vaccine target,” Hotez said.

If a vaccine is developed, he said, health care workers might be among the first to receive it because they’re exposed to infected patients.

It is “remarkable” that scientists are able to start developing a vaccine for a virus that was identified less than a month ago, he said.

He credited Chinese researchers, who quickly sequenced and published the virus’s genome.

“With SARS, it took almost a year to be able to identify and map the full genetic code,” he said. “Now we’re doing this in just a few weeks.”

*‘An evolving situation’*
Fauci emphasized there are still many questions about this new virus.

“This is an evolving situation, and it’s tough to predict ultimately where it will go,” he said. “But we have to take it very seriously.”

A few things are clear. One, the virus jumped from animals to humans, just like SARS did nearly two decades ago.

He added it’s unclear whether just one type of animal is transmitting the virus to humans, or more than one type.

He also said while it’s clear this new virus can be spread from person to person, it’s unclear how easily that spread can happen.

“Is it a continual spread? Is it sustained? We’re not quite sure yet,” he said.

Michael Osterholm, director of the Center for Infectious Disease Research and Policy at the University of Minnesota, agreed there are many questions.

“This is one of those inflection moments in outbreak history where we have enough information to be very concerned, but not enough information to say this is going to be an international crisis,” he said.

https://q13fox.com/2020/01/20/vaccine-for-new-chinese-coronavirus-in-the-works/

*Drugmaker says it is working on coronavirus vaccine*
BY MEGAN CERULLO

JANUARY 22, 2020 / 2:15 PM / MONEYWATCH






Shares of Novavax jumped 60% on Tuesday after the drugmaker said it is working on a vaccine for the deadly coronavirus from China.
Novavax touted its experience developing vaccine candidates for coronaviruses, including vaccines to protect against Middle East Respiratory Syndrome (MERS) and Severe Acute Respiratory Syndrome (SARS).

"In response to the emergence of the Wuhan-version of the coronavirus seen recently in China, Novavax has initiated development of a vaccine candidate," the company said in a statement to CBS MoneyWatch.

Novavax's stock gave nearly half of the gains on Wednesday, falling 27% to $7.19.

Coronaviruses are a large group of viruses that can cause illnesses as minor as a cold, or as serious MERS and SARS, according to the World Health Organization. They often cause pneumonia-like symptoms.

The viruses are transmitted from animals to humans — the virus that causes SARS, for example, was transmitted to humans from a cat-like animal called a civet. But in some instances, as appears to be the case with this new strain of coronavirus, they can also be transmitted between humans.


Novavax said it will use "recombinant nanoparticle" technology to develop a vaccine candidate to combat the virus, which appears to have started in the city of Wuhan in central China.

The Wuhan version of the virus has infected almost 450 people and killed 17 during China's peak travel season around the Lunar New Year festival, sparking fear that the virus could depress tourism and economic activity.

Other companies that develop vaccines, including Aethlon Medical, Inovio Pharmaceuticals and BioCryst Phramaceuticals, also saw their shares rise as the coronavirus spread.

First published on January 22, 2020 / 2:15 PM

© 2020 CBS Interactive Inc.. All Rights Reserved.

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/coronavirus-novavax-stock-up-after-it-says-its-working-on-vaccine/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Viva_Viet

Daniel808 said:


> This Thread is for news and updates regarding fight against Corona Virus.
> Corona Virus is an enemy for all humanity.
> 
> 
> We as Chinese people apologize for this, but We will NEVER GIVE UP !! We Will FIGHT IT !
> Trust us, Give us time. Please Support
> 
> 
> 
> @waz @Slav Defence @Horus and other mods
> Please lend me help to watch this thread from inhumane, racist and any flame bait post from trollers, Thanks before


So u will free Uighur, free Tibetan when ppl help/ support u ??

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
4


----------



## Daniel808

Viva_Viet said:


> So u will free Uighur, free Tibetan when ppl help/ support u ??



Today I know, why every people in this world never Respect your kind
Even in London, they treat you guys like a frozen food 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220233745287901184



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220338487225995265

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220386339713114113

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220534559743213568
Building a Brand New Specialized Hospital in 6 days?
They put Romans in shame

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Daniel808

Respect 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1219949690323554304

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220007089667395585
Directly from Wuhan Reporting


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1219885606341234688

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220549866750767105

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220549949324029952

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220396800374296577
Salute for all of them who fight this Virus day and night

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daniel808

Chinese people are very Determinant, They will NEVER Give Up ! Salute 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220206520845115392

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220333183746572294

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220339643150995456

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220441630643191808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220294297099984896

It looks like Wuhan people don't like chicken mushroom flavoured instant noodles lol! Instant noodle shelves are all sold out except this flavour. Source: Weibo 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220343817158713344

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kathin_Singh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220508498057932800


----------



## Daniel808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220354889932365826

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220345081627959296

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220488840479002624

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220324217129799680

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220391677921234944

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220421476081336321

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daniel808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220596717302628353
Good Luck 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220572379711041538

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220574533951934466

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220578660110856194

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220578995424464897

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220586631758929920
Stay Safe, Strong, and Positive

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Daniel808

This tweet is from Indonesian in Wuhan, Jia you ! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220488840479002624



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220569906766217216

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220560187766919168

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## third eye

Daniel808 said:


> We as Chinese people apologize for this



The Chinese do not have to apologise at all. We all live in a world where such things will keep on increasing . 

Volcano eruptions in Indonesia or fires in Aus , stubble burning in the Indian Sub continent etc create air pollution, Ebola , Polio ones that are lurking around us. Global warming is raising ocean levels.

The larger thing is that we all must realise that no nation is an island, we all are in it together for good or bad & answers must be found collectively.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Big Tank

Big Pharmas be like: Make a virus, 
Create a vaccine
Sell to the Govts
Make trillions

Also, I blame those stupid people who eat gross animals like bat soup.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viva_Viet

third eye said:


> The Chinese do not have to apologise at all. We all live in a world where such things will keep on increasing .
> 
> Volcano eruptions in Indonesia or fires in Aus , stubble burning in the Indian Sub continent etc create air pollution, Ebola , Polio ones that are lurking around us. Global warming is raising ocean levels.
> 
> The larger thing is that we all must realise that no nation is an island, we all are in it together for good or bad & answers must be found collectively.


What will u say if a lab in Wuhan "accidently" spread the virus, so CN govt has to "quickly quarrantine" the city to cover the truth??


----------



## third eye

Viva_Viet said:


> What will u say if a lab in Wuhan "accidently" spread the virus, so CN govt has to "quickly quarrantine" the city to cover the truth??


Well I would say that accidents can ( and will ) happen , example Chernobyl 

lessons need to be learnt to prevent reoccurrence

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viva_Viet

third eye said:


> Well I would say that accidents can ( and will ) happen , example Chernobyl
> 
> lessons need to be learnt to prevent reoccurrence


Some Cnese here say that we r sick cos we dont show sympathy to those victims.

Accident can happen, but when it happen, they (CN govt) must pay the compensation and appology to the victims all over the world. Not just quickly quarrantine the city to cover the truth and blame the others not showing sympathy to Cnese.


----------



## third eye

Viva_Viet said:


> Some Cnese here say that we r sick cos we dont show sympathy to those victims.
> 
> Accident can happen, but when it happen, they (CN govt) must pay the compensation and appology to the victims all over the world. Not just quickly quarrantine the city to cover the truth and blame the others not showing sympathy to Cnese.



The first step to any crisis is to contain it followed by removing it.

Post mortem will establish the how & whys

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

Virus has nothing to do with China. It is just a virus.

So I don't understand why would you apologize?

Incidents like stubble/crops burning in India create tons of pollution in Pakistan and the region and the world at large, I never see any Indian apologizing or even stopping it. Keep in mind stubble burning has costed pakistan hundreds of lives.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Viva_Viet

third eye said:


> The first step to any crisis is to contain it followed by removing it.
> 
> Post mortem will establish the how & whys


They will blame poor civet/bat or snake again and even make another " scientific proven report" to blame those poor animals.

Case closed. Bad guy ( who spread the virus) is the hero while we r sick cos we dont show our sympathy to the victims


----------



## Daniel808

third eye said:


> The Chinese do not have to apologise at all. We all live in a world where such things will keep on increasing .
> 
> Volcano eruptions in Indonesia or fires in Aus , stubble burning in the Indian Sub continent etc create air pollution, Ebola , Polio ones that are lurking around us. Global warming is raising ocean levels.
> 
> The larger thing is that we all must realise that no nation is an island, we all are in it together for good or bad & answers must be found collectively.





American Pakistani said:


> Virus has nothing to do with China. It is just a virus.
> 
> So I don't understand why would you apologize?
> 
> Incidents like stubble/crops burning in India create tons of pollution in Pakistan and the region and the world at large, I never see any Indian apologizing or even stopping it. Keep in mind stubble burning has costed pakistan hundreds of lives.



It's Chinese culture.
When other people accusing, blaming you.
Doesn't matter you are right or wrong.
Just say Sorry and walk away



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220681486661111814High Speed Train



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220684232730693633Telemedicine


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220627296165486592
Honestly if somehing like this happen in third world country, it will be like hell

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Baz

Viva_Viet said:


> So u will free Uighur, free Tibetan when ppl help/ support u ??



When were you brainwashed by CIA?


----------



## Daniel808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220724743898378246


----------



## KhanBaba2

Daniel808 said:


> We as Chinese people apologize for this.


It is not the fault of the Chinese people and they have nothing to apologize about.

We will all pray for this crisis to pass and support you to our abilities.



Big Tank said:


> Also, I blame those stupid people who eat gross animals like bat soup.



What is the criteria to determine that an animal is gross.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fisher1

Stop oppressing Uighurs and fighting and mocking Islam.

Seek repentance from God and ask for forgiveness from God.

InshaAllah, this virus will disappear just like it appeared by the mercy of Allah.

Oh and stop blaming Americans for the virus. Nobody has the technology to create viruses. It's your own oppression that is responsible for this calamity that befell you.

I helped you. Hope you take this advice.



KhanBaba2 said:


> What is the criteria to determine that an animal is gross.



If you've to ask this question, you're so deep down the rabbit hole, you've lost touch with rest of humanity.


----------



## Daniel808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220740707968679936


----------



## KediKesenFare3

Big Tank said:


> Also, I blame those stupid people who eat gross animals like bat soup.



Why? All around the world, people are eating wild animals. Tbh, South East Asians like Vietnamese, Cambodians and others are eating the same weird animals. Indigenous people in Africa and South America consuming almost everything you can find in the jungle still they don't develop dangerous diseases. Why?

Though in China, somehow, it creates problems. There must be another explanation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daniel808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220720000643760128

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220261716027559937

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220714212848283648
Go China ! Go Wuhan ! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220725276394565632
Why always 20s

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chauvunist

Prayers with our Chinese friends...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Daniel808

chauvunist said:


> Prayers with our Chinese friends...



Thank you for your prayer, my friend

We, Chinese people will Never Surrender or stop fighting this virus. No matter how hard it is
Keep Spirit China ! Jia You ! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220725506187939840

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220731432030490624

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220734672453263360

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220734703122046978

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220734761779384320

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220756699205656576

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Riea

its in france now. confirmed!


----------



## Big Tank

KhanBaba2 said:


> It is not the fault of the Chinese people and they have nothing to apologize about.
> 
> We will all pray for this crisis to pass and support you to our abilities.
> 
> 
> 
> What is the criteria to determine that an animal is gross.



Animals which can carry viruses like AIDS, Rabies and which hunt. Since they're directly in contact with their prey and consuming it. They're unclean and can transfer viruses. 

Quran recommends clean animals for a reason.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KhanBaba2

Big Tank said:


> Animals which can carry viruses like AIDS, Rabies and which hunt. Since they're directly in contact with their prey and consuming it. They're unclean and can transfer viruses.
> 
> Quran recommends clean animals for a reason.



All animals carry some sort of virus or other.

Cows now can carry the mad cow disease. Are you stopping from eating it.


----------



## Big Tank

KhanBaba2 said:


> All animals carry some sort of virus or other.
> 
> Cows now can carry the mad cow disease. Are you stopping from eating it.



Thats rarest than ever lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kingslayerr

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220808287886594048


----------



## Rasengan

The Chinese are resilient and the people of Pakistan will stand by their brother in this difficult time. Many people will attack China with troll comments but don't fall into their trap and blame Pakistan. The majority in Pakistan have great respect for the Chinese.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## KungFuLee

Death Toll - 41 now. 

Confirmed Case is 1287

5 People was monitored by NSW Health currently showing symptom of fever when 2 were discharged with negative screen result (so probably normal flu)

My dad collapsed yesterday in Hong Kong during Spring Festival Preparation, and lay in the toilet unconscious, and was immediately rushed to hospital, thank god it was due to low blood sugar (he have diabetes) and was conscious after IV treatment. But the scare is real...….

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KungFuLee

First case confirmed for Australia

A Chinese National in his 50s have been confirmed to have nCoV by Victorian Health authority, the person have recently travel to Wuhan.

He have spend time in Wuhan within 14 days and was inbound in Australia on a flight on the 19th January via China Southern Airline CZ321.

Since the flight arrive before national screening took place on the 21th January, Victoria Government have asked all passenger or anyone who may have contact to any of the passenger of that flight to come forward and test for the coronavirus


----------



## t1000

I have two questions:
1. Why do many new viruses begin in China; surely there are plenty of less cleaner and filthier countries like in sub-sahara or even India. Is it because of frequent contact among Chinese with wild animals that they eat? If so then OP apologizing makes sense. 
2. I'm importing aluminium material from Zhenghzhou and Shanghai; should i be worried? It will arrive by mid Feb and Mid March respectively.


----------



## KungFuLee

r1a1a said:


> I have two questions:
> 1. Why do many new viruses begin in China; surely there are plenty of less cleaner and filthier countries like in sub-sahara or even India. Is it because of frequent contact among Chinese with wild animals that they eat? If so then OP apologizing makes sense.
> 2. I'm importing aluminium material from Zhenghzhou and Shanghai; should i be worried? It will arrive by mid Feb and Mid March respectively.



1.) In term of virology, China is a better breeding ground of virus (sorry, but that is true) than Africa and India because of the geographic location and the also, more importantly, host available. Virus need host to survive and human were a perfect host for virus to do their stuff (basically just reproduction) also unlike most African country or Sub Continent, Most part of China are wet and hot in the summer (As oppose to hot and dry or equatorial condition in Africa or India), as well as laden with indigenous species, which make a perfect breeding ground to culture a virus. 

But then that does not quite explain why China have these outbreak. People tent to blame Chinese eating weird food or local delicacy. But I think it's more about luck or unsafe handling of food product than simply eating bats and stuff like that.

2.) Virus would not do anything in inorganic surface, and most likely there would be decontaminate process during the outgoing or incoming custom procedure, you should not be worry about that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viva_Viet

*Chinese ‘nurse’ claims dead bodies are left unattended at a Wuhan hospital*
by internewscast24th January 202001
SHARE0
Corpses of coronavirus victims are being left unattended in a corridor of a hospital flooded with patients in Wuhan as the Chinese city is ravaged by the deadly infection, it has been revealed.

The chilling scene, captured by a woman who claims to be a nurse, was posted to the country’s social media today but quickly censored.

In a post, the self-proclaimed medical worker described how patients were being sent in non-stop without any quarantine measures, warning that ‘*everyone will end up being infected and dying’.*





https://internewscast.com/chinese-nurse-claims-dead-bodies-are-left-unattended-at-a-wuhan-hospital/


----------



## t1000

KungFuLee said:


> 1.) In term of virology, China is a better breeding ground of virus (sorry, but that is true) than Africa and India because of the geographic location and the also, more importantly, host available. Virus need host to survive and human were a perfect host for virus to do their stuff (basically just reproduction) also unlike most African country or Sub Continent, Most part of China are wet and hot in the summer (As oppose to hot and dry or equatorial condition in Africa or India), as well as laden with indigenous species, which make a perfect breeding ground to culture a virus.
> 
> But then that does not quite explain why China have these outbreak. People tent to blame Chinese eating weird food or local delicacy. But I think it's more about luck or unsafe handling of food product than simply eating bats and stuff like that.
> 
> 2.) Virus would not do anything in inorganic surface, and most likely there would be decontaminate process during the outgoing or incoming custom procedure, you should not be worry about that.


Thanks for your answer and Chinese New year greetings to you and your near ones.
1.) Yes wet conditions are good for virus breeding I suppose. But I also understand that Chinese dishes include live uncooked animals. Scary stuff. I have seen people eating alive-and-kicking snakes and octopii. Is not this a real threat, I mean proper cooking kills a lot of mean stuff that's in the food, I believe.
2.) I hear that virus can be dormant till it finds host. 
Any case I have zero-faith in govt. mechanisms working well in india (and the sub-continent.)
Indian govt. employees have the "iron bowl" protection and can't be fired. So they have near zero-efficiency in their jobs. Maybe I'm just being pessimistic. I hope china quickly eliminates this threat.


----------



## KungFuLee

r1a1a said:


> Thanks for your answer and Chinese New year greetings to you and your near ones.
> 1.) Yes wet conditions are good for virus breeding I suppose. But I also understand that Chinese dishes include live uncooked animals. Scary stuff. I have seen people eating alive-and-kicking snakes and octopii. Is not this a real threat, I mean proper cooking kills a lot of mean stuff that's in the food, I believe.
> 2.) I have zero-faith in govt. mechanisms working well in india (and the sub-continent.)
> Indian govt. employees have the "iron bowl" protection and can't be fired. So they have near zero-efficiency in their jobs. Maybe I'm just being pessimistic. I hope china quickly eliminates this threat.



I cannot comment on the way China or Chinese prepare their food. But it was believed that the previous outbreak are due to either unsafe handling of food or unsafe handling of viral host. So yes, if these food was properly cooked, it should limit the transfer/contraction of the virus.

About the aluminium, don't worry about that, virus cannot reproduce in it (Unless you have some fungi or stuff like that growth in it) the period of transition should be more than 1 reproduction cycle, and if virus is actually there, they will die out because there are no way to reproduce.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yaseen1

chinese should change their eating habits and diet if they want to avoid such diseases in future,best way is to follow Islamic foods and diet pattern

i think drinking cow urine may result in such diseases 


KhanBaba2 said:


> All animals carry some sort of virus or other.
> 
> Cows now can carry the mad cow disease. Are you stopping from eating it.


----------



## KhanBaba2

Big Tank said:


> Thats rarest than ever lol.


Do you eat fish.


----------



## Viva_Viet

r1a1a said:


> I have two questions:
> 1. Why do many new viruses begin in China; surely there are plenty of less cleaner and filthier countries like in sub-sahara or even India. Is it because of frequent contact among Chinese with wild animals that they eat? If so then OP apologizing makes sense.
> 2. I'm importing aluminium material from Zhenghzhou and Shanghai; should i be worried? It will arrive by mid Feb and Mid March respectively.


1. Han-Cnese race get sick easily in tropical weather and the climate change make the world more tropical.
2.U should be worry, the deadly disease can spread through the Eyes.

-------
TEARS OF DEATH
*Coronavirus is spread through the EYES making surgical masks useless, expert claims*


*https://www.google.com.vn/amp/s/www...rus-spread-through-eyeballs-expert-warns/amp/*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daniel808

KungFuLee said:


> Death Toll - 41 now.
> 
> Confirmed Case is 1287
> 
> 5 People was monitored by NSW Health currently showing symptom of fever when 2 were discharged with negative screen result (so probably normal flu)
> 
> My dad collapsed yesterday in Hong Kong during Spring Festival Preparation, and lay in the toilet unconscious, and was immediately rushed to hospital, thank god it was due to low blood sugar (he have diabetes) and was conscious after IV treatment. But the scare is real...….



Wish your dad okay and healthy, my friend.

I'm from Indonesia, and before this I have respect toward Chinese people from HK who voice their concern and political views.
(Even I don't agree and in my view it's digusting thing, when your kind burnt an old man alive, just bcause he had different opinion with you guys) But, I don't want to disscuss it in here.

Honestly because of this outbreak, I LOST my respect to the Chinese people from Hongkong City.
I know some of you don't like China Central Govt, but spreading disinformation, hatred, and many racial tweets is really Ridiculous and childish in this situation.

Yes it's your business if your kind don't like Central Govt in Beijing, but prioritizing your hatred in this outbreak situation is really Selfish and EGOISTIC !
This outbreak is a disaster for humanity, then if you guys are Human too. Step aside your problem and differences for a moment, and fight this outbreak together.

Ps : In Indonesia we look Chinese people from HK and other Cities in China as the SAME. You have same culture and you eat the same thing.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220699687314833408Already in MASS Production, and hopefully from today we can precisely detect suspect infected and help many quarantine offices 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220713312582717441

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220883833634967552Another Help arrive for Wuhan Medical Forces


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220724773610819585

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220769804497367042

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220747278601859072
Jia you ! 

#Fightingcoronavirus #StandwithWuhan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakSword

Daniel808 said:


> He credited Chinese researchers, who quickly sequenced and published the virus’s genome.
> 
> “With SARS, it took almost a year to be able to identify and map the full genetic code,” he said. “Now we’re doing this in just a few weeks.”


This should be highly appreciated.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## islamrules2020

how much long is this creature ? the virus ? what is its size ?


----------



## Stranagor

Updates:

14:58, 25-Jan-2020

*14,000 hazmat suits allocated to Wuhan City*

As of Friday, a total of 14,000 hazmat suits and 110,000 pairs of medical gloves have been allocated to Wuhan City, central China's Hubei Province, according to an official from the Chinese Ministry of Industry and Information Technology (MIIT).

***

13:11, 25-Jan-2020

*Everything about Wuhan's special coronavirus hospital*







***

12:44, 25-Jan-2020

*China's National Health Commission sends 1,230 medical staff to Wuhan*

China's National Health Commission is sending 1,230 medical staff in six groups to Wuhan City, central China's Hubei Province, to combat the novel coronavirus outbreak in the region. Three of the six groups have begun their work in the virus-hit area. 

Local media earlier reported that 450 military medical personnel have also landed in the city to offer support.

***






CGTN reporters get a firsthand view of Wuhan Pulmonary Hospital's intensive care units (ICU) on January 24, Chinese Lunar New Year's Eve, as the hospital battles the new coronavirus outbreak. /CGTN Photo






https://www.cgtn.com/special/Battling-the-novel-coronavirus-What-we-know-so-far-.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KungFuLee

Daniel808 said:


> Wish your dad okay and healthy, my friend.
> 
> I'm from Indonesia, and before this I have respect toward Chinese people from HK who voice their concern and political views.
> (Even I don't agree and in my view it's digusting thing, when your kind burnt an old man alive, just bcause he had different opinion with you guys) But, I don't want to disscuss it in here.
> 
> Honestly because of this outbreak, I LOST my respect to the Chinese people from Hongkong City.
> I know some of you don't like China Central Govt, but spreading disinformation, hatred, and many racial tweets is really Ridiculous and childish in this situation.
> 
> Yes it's your business if your kind don't like Central Govt in Beijing, but prioritizing your hatred in this outbreak situation is really Selfish and EGOISTIC !
> This outbreak is a disaster for humanity, then if you guys are Human too. Step aside your problem and differences for a moment, and fight this outbreak together.
> 
> Ps : In Indonesia we look Chinese people from HK and other Cities in China as the SAME. You have same culture and you eat the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220699687314833408Already in MASS Production, and hopefully from today we can precisely detect suspect infected and help many quarantine offices
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220713312582717441
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220883833634967552Another Help arrive for Wuhan Medical Forces
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220724773610819585
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220769804497367042
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220747278601859072
> Jia you !
> 
> #Fightingcoronavirus #StandwithWuhan



Thanks for your concern. my dad is asked to leave the hospital today to free up bed, and my mother is now on the way to pick him up. Hope everything is alright, think I will know soon, I am flying back to Hong Kong in 3 days anyway, so I am going to know what going on myself

Anyway, I think we should put the Political Ideology aside, I mean we Hong Konger and Chinese people are on the same ship here, what China do in Wuhan directly affect Hong Kong livelihood, and I don't think its a joke or anything to try to push the political agenda on either side.

Unlike what some "Chinese" member accuse me of here, I never joke about natural disaster in this scale, and I do not like people push their agenda through this, there are always going to have people who try to do this on either side. That does not mean the majority of Hong Konger condone or even okay with that.

All the post I post here with regard to this situation is neutral, you can check my posting history if you like, and I too wanted to have this problem go away as quickly as it could. Point blame is useless at this point, what we need is to stop this thing first, then when we have time to look back without people dying, then we can try and see if anything anyone can do better.


----------



## Daniel808

KungFuLee said:


> Thanks for your concern. my dad is asked to leave the hospital today to free up bed, and my mother is now on the way to pick him up. Hope everything is alright, think I will know soon, I am flying back to Hong Kong in 3 days anyway, so I am going to know what going on myself
> 
> Anyway, I think we should put the Political Ideology aside, I mean we Hong Konger and Chinese people are on the same ship here, what China do in Wuhan directly affect Hong Kong livelihood, and I don't think its a joke or anything to try to push the political agenda on either side.
> 
> Unlike what some "Chinese" member accuse me of here, I never joke about natural disaster in this scale, and I do not like people push their agenda through this, there are always going to have people who try to do this on either side. That does not mean the majority of Hong Konger condone or even okay with that.
> 
> All the post I post here with regard to this situation is neutral, you can check my posting history if you like, and I too wanted to have this problem go away as quickly as it could. Point blame is useless at this point, what we need is to stop this thing first, then when we have time to look back without people dying, then we can try and see if anything anyone can do better.



Your welcome. Sorry for asking you a personal question. You don't have any plan to spend Chinese new year holiday this year with your family if your dad don't go to hospital?

For me, my family is the most important thing. Whatever my circumstances, in every Chinese new year holiday. I will spend it with my family. Bcause you don't know how many Chinese new year holiday again you can spend with your family in full members.

Even I don't agree, you distinguish Chinese people in HK from other Chinese.
My self also born in Indonesia, cannot speak any Chinese or Cantonese language.
But I don't care whether you are Chinese nationalist, communist, capitalist, etc.
We have same blood and same roots

But if you think otherwise, It's your right.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220879279614877696

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220938993061122048
I think they already found the effective way to treat the infected.
Hope many more cured in the following days

#Fightingcoronavirus #StandwithWuhan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daniel808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1221030189175410688The situation in Wuhan is not good, but with all Efforts and Determination. I believe we can defeat this virus

Anyway, sometimes I wonder for the people who shouting China govt closed any information for this outbreak and not telling the truth.
This video is a proof they don't cover up the condition in the frontline.

But there is only a thin differrence between telling the truth and spreading panic.

MORE HELP COMING TO WUHAN 
Hope condition will get better in the frontline (Wuhan)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220883833634967552

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220893125243064320

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220909391798386688

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220911789887508482From video, we can see many trucks carrying Medical supplies keep coming to Wuhan City day and night


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220935468939804672Another 1,230 Doctor and Medical Staff coming to frontline (Wuhan City) today

#Fightcoronavirus #StandwithWuhan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lcloo

除夕空军3架运输机飞抵武汉 空军医疗队紧急驰援

PLA Air force has sent 3 transport planes to Wuhan, delivering medical equipment and medical specialists from PLAAF Medical University.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SD 10

Daniel808 said:


> This Thread is for news and updates regarding fight against Corona Virus.
> Corona Virus is an enemy for all humanity.
> 
> 
> We as Chinese people apologize for this, but We will NEVER GIVE UP !! We Will FIGHT IT !
> Trust us, Give us time. Please Support
> 
> 
> 
> @waz @Slav Defence @Horus and other mods
> Please lend me help to watch this thread from inhumane, racist and any flame bait post from trollers, Thanks before


Right now the priority for China should be to contain it. hAVE THEY LOCKED DOWN THE CITIES YET?



Daniel808 said:


> This Thread is for news and updates regarding fight against Corona Virus.
> Corona Virus is an enemy for all humanity.
> 
> 
> We as Chinese people apologize for this, but We will NEVER GIVE UP !! We Will FIGHT IT !
> Trust us, Give us time. Please Support
> 
> 
> 
> @waz @Slav Defence @Horus and other mods
> Please lend me help to watch this thread from inhumane, racist and any flame bait post from trollers, Thanks before


dUDE ITS A NATURAL disaster, so you got nothing to be sorry for!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KungFuLee

Daniel808 said:


> Your welcome. Sorry for asking you a personal question. You don't have any plan to spend Chinese new year holiday this year with your family if your dad don't go to hospital?
> 
> For me, my family is the most important thing. Whatever my circumstances, in every Chinese new year holiday. I will spend it with my family. Bcause you don't know how many Chinese new year holiday again you can spend with your family in full members.
> 
> Even I don't agree, you distinguish Chinese people in HK from other Chinese.
> My self also born in Indonesia, cannot speak any Chinese or Cantonese language.
> But I don't care whether you are Chinese nationalist, communist, capitalist, etc.
> We have same blood and same roots
> 
> But if you think otherwise, It's your right.



I have made plan to go back to Hong Kong for spring festival before my dad went to the Hospital, just that I cannot get off works because tomorrow is also Australia Day so basically everyone is not allow to leave work until the long weekend is over. And the earliest day I can leave is on the 28th. 

If I leave today, I would not have a job to come back to when I return in 2 weeks time, that would put me in a lot of stress because living here aren't exactly cheap, I need a job to support my study. And well, they don't really care about Chinese New Year here in Australia...

Family is important to me, and I think it is the same in Western World as much as in the Eastern Culture.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daniel808

SD 10 said:


> Right now the priority for China should be to contain it. hAVE THEY LOCKED DOWN THE CITIES YET?
> 
> 
> dUDE ITS A NATURAL disaster, so you got nothing to be sorry for!



If I am not wrong, already 16 cities in lock down.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220955936816128000

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220960600265650177

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220980169789231105

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220981478453940224

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220987065359196161
China already Mobilize their Medical Stuff Production, and will be much higher after Chinese New Year Holiday end

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SD 10

Daniel808 said:


> If I am not wrong, already 16 cities in lock down.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220955936816128000
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220960600265650177
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220980169789231105
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220981478453940224
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220987065359196161
> China already Mobilize their Medical Stuff Production, and will be much higher after Chinese New Year Holiday end


Great work!!! keep it up!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tower9

Even if China succeeds in containing and ending this pandemic, it would be meaningless if the result wasn't combined with some master plan to significantly regulate the operating procedures, infrastructure and sanitation in wet markets across the country. Also, the wildlife trade needs to be banned completely. It is time to put an end to these barbaric practices and educate the ignorant peasants who continue to hold on to backward practices and habits.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

Daniel808 said:


> This Thread is for news and updates regarding fight against Corona Virus.
> Corona Virus is an enemy for all humanity.
> 
> 
> We as Chinese people apologize for this, but We will NEVER GIVE UP !! We Will FIGHT IT !
> Trust us, Give us time. Please Support
> 
> 
> 
> @waz @Slav Defence @Horus and other mods
> Please lend me help to watch this thread from inhumane, racist and any flame bait post from trollers, Thanks before


Xi Jingping will never ask the world for help. He will lose face if he does so.
No, I think he will rather commit suicide.

anyway, if he decides to ask for help, Vietnam is willing to lend a hand.

We are a poor country but the people of Vietnam will do everything possible.


----------



## Daniel808

lcloo said:


> 除夕空军3架运输机飞抵武汉 空军医疗队紧急驰援
> 
> PLA Air force has sent 3 transport planes to Wuhan, delivering medical equipment and medical specialists from PLAAF Medical University.



Their Arrival bring Hope and New Spirit for Wuhan Citizens 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1221080007591649281
Wish all the best for them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IblinI

Viet said:


> Xi Jingping will never ask the world for help. He will lose face if he does so.
> No, I think he will rather commit suicide.
> 
> anyway, if he decides to ask for help, Vietnam is willing to lend a hand.
> 
> We are a poor country but the people of Vietnam will do everything possible.


Learned how to speak first, you can just post the last part which will be appreciated eventhough no one count on tiny viet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rasengan

YuChen said:


> Learned how to speak first, you can just post the last part which will be appreciated eventhough no one count on tiny viet.



He has so much hatred for China which I find confusing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daniel808

After many Medical workers arrive in Wuhan, and first diagnostic kit getting mass production

The cases detected jump 688 in one night only

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1221234651722735617
News from 2 days ago

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220699687314833408
It's very Ridiculous and Disgusting to see anti China trollers say China Central GOVT hiding infected numbers and not telling the truth.

They just can't check anybody bcause low on Medical Staff, and also there is no Efficient Diagnostic kit.

Now with help coming and first diagnostic kit already mass produced, we can detect infected person more effective 

In Indonesia we need at least 2 days just to check, He is positive or negative of nCoV2019 Virus.
Hope Indonesia also get that compact Diagnostic kit too.



China's State Council opened a direct channel for public to report officials who are ineffectively applying methods to control the spread of the #WuhanCoronavirus, or who fail to apply such methods. The public can make reports via WeChat.

Yeah keep spreading Disinformation and FAKE NEWS. CHINA GOVT doesn't care about their own people.
One ineffective official, and you judge the WHOLE China Govt doesn't want to help their own people

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1221240605277208582

There is already 80,000 Medical Workers in frontline (Wuhan City). Wish all the best for them, Jia you ! 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1221236340261576706

Beijing Health Authorities confirmed 'Lopinavir' a drug used against HIV infections is Effective combating this Virus.
Please spread this information to Medical Workers in your country. Hope it help

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1221221338397974528
#KeepfightingWuhan



Rasengan said:


> He has so much hatred for China which I find confusing.



When you have so much hatred to them, then you are madly in love with them 


Not only Medical Workers, Construction Workers, and soldiers who fighting hard in the frontline (Wuhan City)
Those Online Taxi Driver also risking their own lives to become Vollunter forces giving free ride to Medical staff across Wuhan City. Respect for all of them 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1221259412293050369
Also the Cured rise from 38 to become 49 person this morning

#StandwithWuhan #Keepfighting

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IblinI

Rasengan said:


> He has so much hatred for China which I find confusing.


Not only he always act like the speaker of Vietnam government, but also most of his post and thread are China related eventhough 90% of them are self delusional (China will started war with Vietnam any moment,etc), he just can't live without smear China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Foxtrot Delta

It looks like a bio research lab in wuhan leaked the virus by accident.

Or so i read.


----------



## t1000

I just read an infographics explainer article on scmp as below:
https://multimedia.scmp.com/infographics/news/china/article/3047038/wuhan-virus/index.html

The type of things sold in that wuhan market.(link above)
Crocodiles, koalas, scorpions, ostrich....... Jesus christ man.
Of these I eat only chicken, beef, and some fish.







And how it is sold in the market... filthy conditions; and wuhan is supposed to be one of the largest chinese cities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tower9

r1a1a said:


> I just read an infographics explainer article on scmp as below:
> https://multimedia.scmp.com/infographics/news/china/article/3047038/wuhan-virus/index.html
> 
> The type of things sold in that wuhan market.(link above)
> Crocodiles, koalas, scorpions, ostrich....... Jesus christ man.
> Of these I eat only chicken, beef, and some fish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how it is sold in the market... filthy conditions; and wuhan is supposed to be one of the largest chinese cities.


So fucking hate these ignorant subhuman peasants

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## striver44

Instead of sympathy, most social med users i find despised china. Lol, maybe you should all introspect on how you deal with your neighbouring countries.


----------



## Viet

YuChen said:


> Learned how to speak first, you can just post the last part which will be appreciated eventhough no one count on tiny viet.


Ok that’s your choice. If you want help, I am pretty sure Vietnam will do regardless. Xi Jingping admits the spread of virus is accelerating.

I find many things alarming

we don’t know yet where the virus comes from. That is a very important piece in the genetic coding.

we don’t know either how the virus is spreading. Is it from animal to human, what animal? Or from human to human. If from human plus if the virus can become various mutations then the spread will become a disaster in a global scale.

Two doctors that treated patients were infected and died. How is it possible? They wore protective suits and knew the danger. How were the doctors infected?

It is a reported one child is infected but the kid shows no any symptoms of infection.

that means some human are immune to the virus. The problem is these people can spread the virus to other people in silence.

chinese government must provide information to the world.


----------



## SD 10

striver44 said:


> Instead of sympathy, most social med users i find despised china. Lol, maybe you should all introspect on how you deal with your neighboring countries.


China like us has a lot of enemies, there are many nationalities who would be happy at China's fall.


----------



## striver44

SD 10 said:


> China like us has a lot of enemies, there are many nationalities who would be happy at China's fall.


Well china reap what they sow. You have many enemies for a reason.
Btw ,Its an irony that wuhan as well as sorrounding cities just turned into a concentration camps for 41million han chinese,


----------



## IblinI

striver44 said:


> Well china reap what they sow. You have many enemies for a reason.
> Btw ,Its an irony that wuhan as well as sorrounding cities just turned into a concentration camps for 41million han chinese,


 Love or hate, it is your problem.



Viet said:


> Ok that’s your choice. If you want help, I am pretty sure Vietnam will do regardless. Xi Jingping admits the spread of virus is accelerating.
> 
> I find many things alarming
> 
> we don’t know yet where the virus comes from. That is a very important piece in the genetic coding.
> 
> we don’t know either how the virus is spreading. Is it from animal to human, what animal? Or from human to human. If from human plus if the virus can become various mutations then the spread will become a disaster in a global scale.
> 
> Two doctors that treated patients were infected and died. How is it possible? They wore protective suits and knew the danger. How were the doctors infected?
> 
> It is a reported one child is infected but the kid shows no any symptoms of infection.
> 
> that means some human are immune to the virus. The problem is these people can spread the virus to other people in silence.
> 
> chinese government must provide information to the world.


Contact your counterpart for more information, Mr spokesman of vietnam government.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

YuChen said:


> Love or hate, it is your problem.
> 
> .


Awkayyyyy


----------



## FedererExpress

r1a1a said:


> I just read an infographics explainer article on scmp as below:
> https://multimedia.scmp.com/infographics/news/china/article/3047038/wuhan-virus/index.html
> 
> The type of things sold in that wuhan market.(link above)
> Crocodiles, koalas, scorpions, ostrich....... Jesus christ man.
> Of these I eat only chicken, beef, and some fish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how it is sold in the market... filthy conditions; and wuhan is supposed to be one of the largest chinese cities.



Makes me sick and very angry.


----------



## 8888888888888

r1a1a said:


> I just read an infographics explainer article on scmp as below:
> https://multimedia.scmp.com/infographics/news/china/article/3047038/wuhan-virus/index.html
> 
> The type of things sold in that wuhan market.(link above)
> Crocodiles, koalas, scorpions, ostrich....... Jesus christ man.
> Of these I eat only chicken, beef, and some fish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how it is sold in the market... filthy conditions; and wuhan is supposed to be one of the largest chinese cities.


That link is missing one animal so there are attempts to cover up by the local government.


----------



## Viet

8888888888888 said:


> That link is missing one animal so there are attempts to cover up by the local government.


The missing link is

who is the patient 0?

How did this person get the virus?


----------



## t1000

tower9 said:


> So fucking hate these ignorant subhuman peasants


No point in hating; better to educate them



8888888888888 said:


> That link is missing one animal so there are attempts to cover up by the local government.


I didn't get you. What is the local government cover-up?


----------



## beijingwalker

The Lancet is a weekly peer-reviewed general medical journal. It is among the world's oldest, most prestigious, and best known general medical journals.

Richard Charles Horton, FRCP, FMedSci, is the present editor-in-chief of The Lancet, a United Kingdom–based medical journal.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## KungFuLee

Over 2000 confirmed case and 56 kills. The curve does not look very good at the moment.


----------



## Rasengan

YuChen said:


> Not only he always act like the speaker of Vietnam government, but also most of his post and thread are China related eventhough 90% of them are self delusional (China will started war with Vietnam any moment,etc), he just can't live without smear China.



The only reasonable answer to his anti-China rhetoric must be a personal issue he had with a Chinese person in real life and they dealt him a bad card.



Daniel808 said:


> When you have so much hatred to them, then you are madly in love with them
> 
> 
> Not only Medical Workers, Construction Workers, and soldiers who fighting hard in the frontline (Wuhan City)
> Those Online Taxi Driver also risking their own lives to become Vollunter forces giving free ride to Medical staff across Wuhan City. Respect for all of them



One of the most impressive things the Chinese have done during this tragedy is to demonstrate how effective they are in organization so fast and efficiency. How many countries can lockdown a city and still ship food in such vast quantities? The entire community is working together. But when this problem is resolved heads need to roll. The people who tried to cover up this issue must be arrested and the Govt should set up a new department which focuses on shutting and hunting down wet markets and giving the highest punishment to those involved.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beijingwalker

We are still waiting for the virus peak point, this one is just like SARS , after it passes its peak, it'll drop down to zero in no time.

The article below is the prediction of SARS by Chinese experts after SARS passed its peak, what actually happened was exactly the same, the fatality rate fell from 10% to less than 1%, in Xiaotangshan treatment center where all the SARS patients were brought into for treatment, the medical workers treated thousands of patient, altogether 1383 medical worker working in Xiaotangshan, none of them got infected.

*专家称“非典”病毒将越来越弱 直到基本消失*
http://www.sina.com.cn 2003年04月29日 08:23 环球时报
　　非典病毒将越来越弱，直到基本消失，疫情也就过去了

　　本报驻美国特约记者方舟子

　　据《华盛顿邮报》4月23日报道，一些基因研究人员发现来自北京的非典病毒样本与来自广东的非典病毒样本存在着显著的差异，表明非典病毒正在迅速突变。非典病毒突变使一 些人感到惊慌，病毒突变到底是怎么回事？突变病毒传染性更强、毒性更大？会不会使治疗更困难？

　　病毒离开人体会死亡

　　其实，非典病毒变异并不是奇怪的事。病毒没有细胞，严格地说不是真正的生命，它们必须寄生在其他细胞———例如人体细胞中才能复制自己，一旦离开人体就会很快死亡。遗传物质(DNA或RNA)在复制过程中不可避免地会发生错误，这些错误如果遗传下去，就发生了突变。人体细胞有校正机制改正复制错误，减少突变。非典病毒是一种新型的冠状病毒，以RNA为遗传物质，其复制错误很少被校正，因此很容易发生突变，据估计大约要比人体细胞的突变率高上百万倍。

　　基因突变是随机发生的，绝大多数突变都是中性的，也就是说，不会对病毒的活性有影响。少数突变能够影响病毒的活性，既可能使其毒性更强，也可能使其毒性更弱。目前对非典病毒的研究所得的数据太少，还不足以判断突变是否与病毒毒性有关。

　　病毒变异将更弱

　　专家们预测，从长远来看，毒性弱的突变型将会逐渐占优势。这个预测是根据进化论中的自然选择原理做出的。由于病毒必须靠宿主才能生存、繁殖，那些毒性强的病毒随着它们所寄生的宿主的死亡而死亡，那些毒性较弱的病毒反而得以存活。换句话说，毒性弱的病毒要比毒性强的病毒有更多的生存机会，在“适者生存”的自然选择作用下，最终将会占优势。这种现象已多次被观察到，其中最典型的例子发生于澳大利亚。在20世纪50年代，为了限制危害畜牧业的兔子的数量，澳大利亚政府决定从美洲引进一种病毒，用于杀死兔子。在病毒刚被引入时，兔子感染10天后就死掉，死亡率高达99.9%。但50年后，兔子的死亡率下降到40%。一方面，病毒毒性越来越弱，另一方面，兔子的免疫力也越来越强。

　　非典病毒最有可能的情况是毒性会变得越来越弱，直到基本消失，疫情也就过去了。病毒突变率越高，这个过程会越快。据著名传染病专家、302医院姜素椿教授介绍，从几个月来的发病情况看，非典病毒传染已出现逐步减弱的趋势，这是历史上许多传染病的流行规律。

https://tech.sina.com.cn/o/2003-04-29/0823181916.shtml?from=wap


----------



## scherz

beijingwalker said:


> We are still waiting for the virus peak point, this one is just like SARS , after it passes its peak, it'll drop down to zero in no time.
> 
> The article below is the prediction of SARS by Chinese experts after SARS passed its peak, what actually happened was exactly the same, the fatality rate fell from 10% to less than 1%, in Xiaotangshan treatment center where all the SARS patients were brought into for treatment, the medical workers treated thousands of patient, altogether 1383 medical worker working in Xiaotangshan, none of them got infected.
> 
> 
> 
> https://tech.sina.com.cn/o/2003-04-29/0823181916.shtml?from=wap



Sounds good. Also I assume that China is even better prepared than before.


----------



## beijingwalker

Chinese leading expert predict the virus infection will peak around Feb.10-15

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wine&Steak

*New Vaccine developed in 2 hours*.


https://www.nbcsandiego.com/news/local/local-biotech-company-developing-coronavirus-vaccine/2250034

CORONAVIRUS
*Local Biotech Company Developing Coronavirus Vaccine*
*Inovio received a $ 9 million grant to develop a Coronavirus vaccine*
*By Brenda Gregorio-Nieto and Miriam Hobbs • Published January 24, 2020• Updated on January 26, 2020 at 4:48 am*

_




NBC 7
A San Diego biotech company just received a $9 million grant to develop a vaccine for the coronavirus.

Inovio Pharmaceuticals received a grant from the Coalition for Epidemic Preparedness Innovations (CEPI). The grant builds on Inovio’s existing partnership with CEPI, in which the company was granted in April 2018 an award of up to $56 million to develop vaccines for Middle East Respiratory Syndrome (MERS) and Lassa fever.

Inovio was able to receive the sequence of the virus from the Chinese authorities and designed a new vaccine in about two hours, according to Dr. Kate Broderick, Senior Vice President of Research and Development at Inovio.

It is now being manufactured so that it can be tested in animals and then go to clinical trials.

"Those $9 million will allow us to push that research and development into the clinic and allow us to give help to those patients in the outbreak region," said Dr. Broderick.

Inovio estimates the vaccine will be available for human testing by early summer.

Inovio Pharmaceuticals is located in Sorrento Valley.
_


----------



## dBSPL

Great news :

China has been successful in the first 2 stages of coronovirus vaccine studies; they announced that the virus can be isolated and inactivated in near future.

In addition, the China Infection Control and Protection Center has released the gene map of the new generation Coronavirus. Sequence information is available from pubmed

Wuhan seafood market pneumonia virus isolate Wuhan-Hu-1, complete genome

I hope this epidemic can be overcome without losing any more chinese people lives.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## WebMaster

Prayers for Chinese people and world at large.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daniel808

Good News ! Wish all the best for that couple 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1221705860369375233

After Help Arrive, condition in Hospital throughout Wuhan City is much more better and organized.
Even the war with outbreak is gar from over, what they did and all their effort is Very Good ! Congrats China ! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1221703712101388288

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1221690156316446721

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1221708557558538240

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1221713605122355200

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1221717372416839680

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

The New York Times
Coronavirus Live Updates:

Wuhan Mayor Offers to Resign as Death Toll Rises
The mayor of Wuhan, the epicenter of the outbreak, said he and the local Communist Party leader “bear any responsibility” for the crisis.


----------



## KungFuLee

https://www.news.com.au/world/chine...y/news-story/19cc01997d03651a6a1b47af0de5b5b5

*Coronavirus: Aussies tested as researchers race to develop vaccine as China virus spreads*
As China’s deadly coronavirus continues to kill more than 20 people, four Australian patients are being tested in NSW hospitals. Queensland researchers are also racing to find a vaccine. 

As the death toll from China’s deadly coronavirus rises, four Australian patients are being tested in NSW hospitals.

“The situation is evolving as the number of reported cases has increased with over 800 confirmed cases and 26 deaths,” NSW Chief Health Officer Dr Kerry Chant said.

“In NSW we have four cases currently under investigation, we currently do not have any confirmed cases of known coronavirus.

“All four patients have undergone testing and we are awaiting the results. While we are waiting for the test results they are in isolation so therefore they do not pose any risk of transmission.”

Dr Chant said that the patients currently under evaluation have become known through a variety of ways, including the recommendations of GPs, ER rooms and some being self presented.

No details of the four patients will be released during the investigation but confirmed cases will be announced to the public.

“We do want to encourage everyone to come forward for testing,” Dr Chant said.

“Anyone that has returned from Wuhan city or is a contact with a confirmed case anywhere, we really want you to present to get assessed.”

When asked if NSW Health authorities will be keeping track of passengers who have flown in from Wuhan in the past 14 days Dr Chant said it will be up to the individuals to self present.

It takes about six hours to confirm whether a patient presenting with flu like symptoms has contracted the coronavirus.


The new virus has shut down cities in China where it first surfaced earlier this month. So far it has killed at least 17 people and infected more than 600 people globally. Picture: Getty Images_Source:Getty Images_

It comes as University of Queensland researchers are working round the clock to develop a vaccine for the deadly coronavirus in less than six months.

China’s National Health Commission revealed the number of cases of the new virus has risen to 830 with 25 deaths.

The update Friday morning also confirmed the first death outside the central province of Hubei.

The health commission in Hebei, a northern province bordering Beijing, said an 80-year-old man died after showing symptoms upon his return from a two-month stay in Wuhan to see relatives.

Wuhan is the capital of Hubei and has been the epicentre of the outbreak of the coronavirus first detected last month.

The Queensland researchers have been tasked with rushing a vaccine into existence, using rapid response technology that’s proven effective against other viruses in lab conditions.

The team hopes to have a safe and effective vaccine available for worldwide distribution within six months and they won’t even need the live virus to do it. Instead they will rely on new technology know as molecular clamp.

The team already has the genetic sequence of the coronavirus and will use that to produce a protein the same as what is on the surface of the virus. It’s that protein that engages the body’s immune defences.

“By injecting that we can get an optimal immune response in people that affords protection,” said Dr Keith Chappell, from UQ’s School of Chemistry and Molecular Biosciences and the Australian Institute for Bioengineering and Nanotechnology.


The Coronavirus seen under an electron microscope. Picture: AFP_Source:News360_

The Queensland researchers are among three teams around the world tapped by Coalition for Epidemic Preparedness Innovations to try to rapidly develop a coronavirus vaccine.

Dr Chappell says his team has a gruelling few months ahead, but they will do everything they can to have a safe vaccine available by the end of July or sooner if possible.

“That is our goal. It’s an incredibly difficult time frame, but we’ll do our best,” he told ABC radio.

“We’ve got a lot of testing ahead of us to make sure that it is both safe and effective before it can go into humans.”

He said there were no guarantees, but the vaccine development technology had proven effective against a number of other viruses in lab experiments.

“Unfortunately we’re seeing a situation that changes from day to day. Lives have been lost on a daily basis, which is why we’ve swung into action as quickly as possible.”


University of Queensland researchers are working round the clock to develop a vaccine for the deadly coronavirus in less than six months. Picture: AP_Source:AP_

Meanwhile, Home Affairs Minister Peter Dutton defended Australia’s ability to guard against a potential pandemic of the deadly disease.

“We have the world’s best protocols in place,” Mr Dutton told the Nine Network.

“I think people should recognise that in a country like ours the health services are the best prepared, best able to respond, and they can quarantine people very quickly.”

The first plane load of passengers from Wuhan in China - the epicentre of the virus - touched down in Sydney on Thursday.

Passengers and crew wore face masks and those who flagged concerns about their health had their temperature taken.

NSW Health had doctors and nurses experienced in infection control at the airport working alongside the Australian Border Force. Virology experts were also there.

No ill passengers were found on the flight. However, those exposed to the virus may not display flu-like symptoms for up to a week.





*CHINA VIRUS HAS EIGHT CITIES ON LOCKDOWN*

Eight Chinese cities have gone into lockdown over the infectious coronavirus outbreak, in an attempt to curb the SARS-like virus from spreading.

It has also spread globally with cases confirmed in Japan (1), Thailand (4), South Korea (1), Taiwan (1) and the United States (1).


A South Korean quarantine officer checks passengers from a flight from Wuhan. Picture: Korea Centers for Disease Control and Prevention/Getty_Source:Getty Images_

It came as four people were treated in the UK.

The patients are suffering flu-like symptoms and respiratory difficulties after arriving via London from Wuhan.

Three cases are in Edinburgh and the other is thought to be in Glasgow.

Tests have not ruled out the illness yet and the group are being treated at Glasgow’s Queen Elizabeth University Hospital.

The US has also raised its advisory warning for travel to China to a Level 3, which asks people to “reconsider” travel to the country.

The World Health Organisation said it is too early to declare the outbreak a global health emergency but it is an emergency in China.

*CITIES QUARANTINED*

Planes and trains going in and out of Wuhan, a city of 11 million people, were shut down by authorities on Thursday.

The South Morning China Post reports eight cities in the Hubei province – Wuhan, Huanggang, Ezhou, Chibi, Xiantao, Qianjiang, Zhijiang and Lichuan – are subject to travel bans, according to notices released by local governments.


Travellers wearing face mask wait at the departure hall of West Kowloon Station in Hong Kong, China. Picture: Getty_Source:Getty Images_

Indoor entertainment venues, such as cinemas and internet cafes, have been ordered by authorities to close.

Citizens have also been told not to leave, unless under special circumstances.

Airports globally have stepped up the screening of passengers from China.





CORONAVIRUS OUTBREAK COULD BE WORSE THAN SARS

A leading virologist fears the coronavirus outbreak could be 10 times worse than the SARS epidemic that killed almost 800 people and sickened about 8000 between 2002 and 2003.

Dr Guan Yi, whose team was the first to track the SARS coronavirus back to its source, told Chinese news outlet Caixin that authorities had missed the “golden period” to prevent the spread of the new coronavirus.

“I have experienced so much and never felt scared. Most [viruses] are controllable, but this time I am scared,” Dr Guan said.

SARS first

Despite Chinese authorities putting Wuhan under lockdown, Dr Guan claimed the sources of infection had “spread out completely”.


A patient in Wuhan. Picture: Getty_Source:Getty Images_





People arrive to LA International Airport from a flight serving Wuhan to face screening. Picture: AFP_Source:AFP_

*IS BAT SOUP RESPONSIBLE?*

It has been claimed that the deadly virus may have spread to humans from bat soup.

Scientists in China yesterday claimed that the deadly strain shares a common ancestor with a virus found only in fruit bats.

“The Wuhan coronavirus’ natural host could be bats … but between bats and humans there may be an unknown intermediate,” researchers claimed.

Bat soup is reported to be an unusual but popular dish particularly in Wuhan, where the virus is understood to have originated at an open air fish market.

*PASSENGERS ARRIVE IN SYDNEY FROM WUHAN*

The lockdown follows the final flight allowed out of Wuhan arriving into Sydney.

The state’s chief health officer Kerry Chant confirmed all passengers were cleared on arrival by doctors. However, one person’s illness was investigated for coronavirus.


China Eastern flight MU749 arriving at Sydney International Airport in Sydney. Picture: Joel Carrett_Source:AAP_

“We have one case that is currently under investigation. We are able to rapidly undertake testing of cases that come to our attention and either exclude or confirm those cases in a very short time frame,” Ms Chant said.

Passengers aboard before Wuhan went into lockdown described their flight to Australia as “scary” and “nerve-racking”.

Travellers on the 11-hour China Eastern Airlines flight from Xian via Wuhan, which landed in Sydney about 11am, were individually questioned by NSW Health officials while disembarking the plane.

Hornsby resident Kevin Ouyang, 40, said health officers boarded the aircraft to release a “disinfectant spray” immediately upon touchdown.


Passengers wearing protective masks arrive at Sydney International Airport in Sydney. Australia is working to keep out the deadly coronavirus, as a flight from the city at the centre of the outbreak arrives in Sydney. Picture: AAP_Source:AAP_

Mr Ouyang said he worried for his family and relatives back in China, and was advised to continue wearing his mask in public in the coming days.

“They told me to keep the mask on after I leave the airport for about 10 days during the incubation period,” he told _The Daily Telegraph_.

“Some government people got on the plane to spray everywhere.

“They asked me if I had a fever, a cough and about my trip history in Wuhan.

“There were almost 10 officers.

“They had equipment to scan for people’s temperature but I didn’t see anybody get taken away to hospital.”

*MORE NEWS*

*‘Putrid’: Man charged after savage kangaroo attack*

*‘Love you Dad’: PM’s father passes away*

*PM under fire as McKenzie rejects resignation claims*

Mr Ouyang, a father of two, said officials advised him to contact the hospital immediately if he started to feel unwell.

“If I start to feel sick, I have to call the hospital and tell them about my trip history,” he said.

“We were all very worried and very nervous on the flight, very worried about my family especially.”

Other passengers arriving at Sydney airport had similar feelings about the flight, some saying they “just wanted to go home” with others praising the efforts of NSW Health officers who acted “very professionally”.

Fu Gui, who was waiting for her sister and parents to arrive from Shenzhen, said it was concerning the plane from Wuhan was arriving into Sydney.


Kevin Ouyang being interviewed by the media after arriving at Sydney International Airport. Picture: Don Arnold/Getty_Source:Getty Images_

“I’m a little worried but I think the staff here will test them all,” she said.

The Australian government updated its travel advice on Thursday, urging all Australians to reconsider their need to travel to Wuhan.

A number of Australians have been tested for the virus with cases confirmed in Japan, Thailand and South Korea.


Photo of a passenger believed to be passengers from flight MU749 from Wuhan China landing into Sydney Airport. Picture: Flavio Brancaleone_Source:News Corp Australia_

Australia’s Chief Medical Officer Brendan Murphy said the World Health Organisation had a meeting and have not yet declared it as a public health emergency of international concern. However, the team will meet again in the next 24 hours to reconsider the position.

“We are meeting again with all of the state and territory health officers this afternoon and tomorrow (Friday), to make sure we have good shared information,” he said.

“We are well-prepared and keeping a very close eye on this.”


The virus originated from China’s Hubei province. Picture: Getty Images_Source:Getty Images_

The sprawling capital of central China’s Hubei province is the epicentre of the coronavirus, which is thought to have started in animals before spreading to humans.

Queensland Health on Wednesday confirmed a man who had been isolated after returning from visiting family in the Chinese city of Wuhan does not have the virus.

Prof Murphy said it was possible the virus would reach Australia but insisted the nation was equipped to respond.

Australia’s Foreign Affairs Department said anybody travelling to Wuhan should “exercise a high degree of caution” while in the city.


World Health Organisation Director-General Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus speaks during a press conference following an emergency talks over the new SARS-like virus spreading in China. Picture: AFP_Source:AFP_

WHO director-general Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus described the coronavirus outbreak as “an evolving and complex situation”.

“Our team in China is working with local experts and officials to investigate the outbreak,” Mr Ghebreyesus said.

He was speaking after the WHO held a day-long meeting of an independent panel of experts in Geneva.


Images obtained from inside Wuhan following the closure showed long lines and empty shelves at supermarkets, as residents stocked up for what could be weeks of relative isolation. Picture: Getty_Source:Getty Images_

The WHO’s head of emergencies programme, Mike Ryan, said the priority now was to find the roots of how the virus is passing between people.

“We are in agreement with Chinese authorities who have been clear and transparent that there is evidence of human-to-human transmission,” he said.

“The primary issue is to limit (that) human-to-human transmission.”

*LIFE ON THE GROUND IN WUHAN*

The previously unknown coronavirus strain is believed to have emerged from an animal market in the central city of Wuhan, which health authorities are understood to have labelled “ground zero”.


Members of staff of the Wuhan Hygiene Emergency Response Team drive their vehicle as they leave the closed Huanan Seafood Wholesale Market in the city of Wuhan. Picture: AFP_Source:AFP_

Photos taken in the city of more than 11 million people paint a dire picture, with citizens donning face masks while also being subject to temperature screenings while going about their day-to-day life. Workers were also seen hosing down public spaces with disinfectant in a bid to stave off the virus.


A staff member screens arriving passengers with thermal scanners at Hankou railway station in Wuhan. Picture: AFP_Source:AFP_


A worker sprays disinfectant at a train station in Wuhan in southern China's Hubei province. Picture: AFP_Source:AP_


A woman wears a mask while carrying a dog on the streets of Wuhan. Picture: Getty Images_Source:Getty Images_

Everyone in the city of Wuhan was to be restricted to some degree. The state-owned _People’s Daily_ newspaper said no one would be allowed to leave. The official Xinhua News Agency said no one would be permitted to leave without a specific reason.

Train stations and the airport were to shut down, while buses, subways, ferries and long-distance shuttle buses would also be temporarily closed.

The move is meant to “effectively cut off the virus spread, resolutely curb the outbreak and guarantee the people’s health and safety,” the notice said, according to the official Xinhua news agency.

Most of the cases are in Wuhan and surrounding Hubei province, but dozens of infections have popped up this week around the country as millions travel for the Lunar New Year, one of the world’s largest annual migrations of people.

The city’s tourism and culture department cancelled all group tours until February 8, Xinhua said.

Tourist attractions and star-rated hotels must also suspend all large-scale activities until that date, it added.

The provincial library and two major local theatres cancelled exhibitions and performances, while four museums have suspended operations until further notice, it said.


Pharmacies in Wuhan are restricting customers to buying one mask at a time amid high demand and worries over an outbreak of a new coronavirus. Picture: AFP_Source:AP_


Security personnel check the temperature of passengers in the Wharf at the Yangtze River on January 22, 2020 in Wuhan. Picture: Getty Images_Source:Getty Images_


People wearing face masks ride escalators inside Hankou Railway Station. Picture: Getty Images_Source:Getty Images_

Pharmacies in the city limited sales of face masks to one package per customer as people lined up to buy them. Residents said they were not overly concerned as long as they took preventive measures.

“As an adult, I am not too worried about the disease,” Yang Bin, the father of a 7-year-old, said after buying a mask. “I think we are more worried about our kids.”

Medical workers in protective suits could be seen carrying supplies and stretchers into Wuhan Medical Treatment Center, where some of the patients are being treated.


Police patrol a neighbourhood in Wuhan. Picture: Getty Images_Source:Getty Images_


Medical staff transfer patients to Jin Yintan hospital in Wuhan. Picture: Getty Images_Source:Getty Images_


Staff move bio-waste containers past the entrance of the Wuhan Medical Treatment Center. Picture: AP_Source:AP_

The hashtag “Wuhan is sealed off” was recently trending on China’s Twitter-like Weibo, with more than 30 million views.

“Once there’s a suggestion of a new development, the first thought is to maintain stability” and stop rumours, “hoping that by muffling it, it will go away,” one user said on Weibo.

Comments deemed politically sensitive are regularly censored on the social media platform.

Others commended the government’s response, with one person saying “we should spare no effort in supporting all of the country’s policy decisions”.

Fever scanners were checking passengers at the city’s airport and train station this week.

Footage on state broadcaster CCTV showed Wuhan medical staff in full-body protective suits, gloves and plastic face visors as they registered patients.

The patients, wearing normal clothes with face masks, had their temperatures checked as queues snaked out of the consultation room into the corridor.

*DEADLY VIRUS ‘WILL REACH AUSTRALIA’*

It is “quite likely” the virus will reach Australia, according to Australia’s Chief Medical Officer Professor Brendan Murphy.

Despite the risk, he said, the country was prepared to deal with the new and mysterious SARS-like novel coronavirus.

“We do have a lot of traffic from China and I think it’s quite likely we will get some cases here but I’m very confident that we’re well prepared to respond if we do,” Prof Murphy said.

A man was rushed to hospital from Melbourne Airport with respiratory issues.


Michael McCormack and Scott Morrison are updated by Chief Medical Officer Brendan Murphy on the steps being taken to control the coronavirus. Picture: AAP_Source:AAP_

The traveller, in his 40s, had recently travelled to China, sparking concern with biosecurity officers. Test results later cleared him.

The virus, from the Chinese city of Wuhan, was detected at the end of last year and has spread to the US, Thailand, South Korea, Japan and Taiwan.

China’s National Health Commission said the virus was adapting and mutating, making it harder for authorities to control the outbreak.

The World Health Organisation was due to hold an emergency meeting last night to decide whether the outbreak constituted a global health emergency.

Prime Minister Scott Morrison met with Professor Murphy for a briefing about the threat at the Department of Health’s National Incident Room.

He was shown the new campaign to be rolled out at airports today, urging people travelling from Wuhan to wash their hands and cover their mouths when coughing.

Mr Morrison said he understood people were “somewhat anxious about this outbreak” but said Australian health agencies were “leaning forward”.


A traveller wears a face mask as he walks outside of the Beijing Railway Station in Beijing. Picture: AP_Source:AP_

“The states and Commonwealth are working together to stay ahead of this,” he said.

A Brisbane man suspected of contracting a SARS-like disease while visiting China was cleared on Wednesday.

He was held in isolation at his Brisbane home until authorities confirmed he was not infected. A Queensland Health spokesman said tests showed the man had not been infected with the new virus.

*WHAT YOU NEED TO KNOW ABOUT CORONAVIRUS*

*WORLD BAFFLED AT VIRUS*

The world remains baffled by the newly-discovered coronavirus, which has infected hundreds of people and taken 17 lives, state television quoted the provincial government as saying.

The virus, known as 2019-nCov, originated in China and has not before been seen in humans. While symptoms can be as mild as a common cold, in severe cases it can cause pneumonia which can have deadly consequences

The outbreak is believed to have originated in the city of Wuhan in central China. The Chinese government’s confirmation that the new virus can be transmitted between people heightened fears it could spread faster and more widely just as millions of Chinese planned to travel for the Lunar New Year holiday.

China’s National Health Commission recently announced the death toll had risen from six to nine, and that 440 people in 13 Chinese provinces were infected.

Coronavirus has not yet been detected in Australia despite a number of people having been tested.

As health authorities race to develop a vaccine, here’s everything you need to know, and how you can protect yourself from infection:

*WHAT IS CORONAVIRUS?*

Coronavirus are a family of viruses that cause illnesses from the common cold to severe illnesses, typically they infect animals but a few affect humans like Middle East Respiratory Syndrome (MER-CoV) and Severe Acute Respiratory Syndrome (SARS).

The coronavirus currently causing concern is known as 2019-nCoV. It is a new strain that has not previously been identified in humans.

*HOW MANY PEOPLE HAVE BEEN INFECTED?*

So far around 440 people are known to have been infected. Most infections (270) have been in China, Thailand has reported two cases, Japan one, South Korea one-two cases and the US one case. Health authorities also investigated a suspected case in Queensland in a man who arrived from China, but he was cleared.

*WHY IS THE VIRUS CONCERNING HEALTH AUTHORITIES?*

Some coronaviruses can have severe death tolls. The MER-coV virus has a fatality rate of 26 per cent, SARS had a fatality rate of 12 per cent. This compares to the fatality rate for the influenza virus of less than one per cent. To date the new 2019 nCoV coronavirus has killed 6 people so it is so far not as severe as these more worrying coronaviruses.


Wearing a face mask could help if the virus is transmitted through the air. Washing hands with soapy water regularly can help prevent the spread. Picture: Getty Images_Source:Getty Images_

*WHAT ARE THE SYMPTOMS OF THE VIRUS?*

The symptoms could be as mild as a common cold but in severe cases it the virus can cause severe pneumonia, fever and shortness of breath. People who develop severe pneumonia from the virus could go into septic shock (life threatening low blood pressure), respiratory failure or cardiac failure that could kill them

*WHERE DID IT COME FROM?*

The virus originated in the city of Wuhan in China the first cases were identified in people who travelled to local food markets and one theory is it was transmitted from animals to some of the humans who visited the market.

*IS HUMAN TO HUMAN TRANSMISSION POSSIBLE?*

Chinese health authorities have confirmed the virus is now being transmitted from human to human. A number of health workers in China contracted the virus from sick patients.

*HOW CAN YOU CATCH IT?*

The virus could be transmitted in droplets in the breath of infected people or could be transmitted if they leave traces of the virus on door handles or railings they have touched that are subsequently touched by others.

*HOW CAN YOU PROTECT YOURSELF?*

Wearing a face mask could help if the virus is transmitted through the air. Washing hands with soapy water regularly can help prevent the spread.

*WHAT SHOULD YOU DO IF YOU HAVE A COLD LIKE VIRUS?*

If you have been in contact with anyone who has recently travelled to China or an infected country who has been ill you should go to your doctor and get tested.

*IS THERE A TEST FOR THE VIRUS?*

The US has developed a fast test for the virus and is in the process of sharing it with other countries. Results can be returned within a day.

*WHAT IS THE INCUBATION PERIOD?*

It could take between seven to ten days after you are infected before symptoms of the virus emerge.

*IS THERE A VACCINE?*

Currently there is no vaccine but the National Institute of Health in the US is working on one. It could take months before it can be trialled.

Australia’s Chief Medical Officer Brendan Murphy said the University of Queensland has government funding for epidemic preparedness and may be asked to help develop a vaccine.

Quite comprehensive reporting on the Coronavirus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daniel808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1221958846375063553
The incubation period is 3-7 days, that's why many undected yesterday.
but right now, we know about that and can help us detect more precisely

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1221978498044022784

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1221825230479466497
What a Great News !
A country that Responsible to the safety of their own citizens

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1221793852194865153

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1221793683076370433

A video from their social media
What a lovely little child 
Chinese people is very Determinant and have Strong Spirit in hardtime. Salute for all of them ! 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1221778006919663616


----------



## Daniel808

Respect with all the Effort 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1221999218111336448
You can live streaming too about condition and news in Frontline (Wuhan City)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1221986648809861121
One month at the earliest  Good Luck for all of them who develop the Vaccine !

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1221778277762662403


----------



## dBSPL

The most difficult phase of the epidemic hasn't even started yet. And let's hope it never starts. But,


Coronavirus in China increased by 52% in just 24 hours.
Diagnosis of corona virus increased from 2744 to 4193.
Number of deaths to date: 106, and seen in 15 countries.
And for the public, this is a difficult psychological process...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1221958644079529984


----------



## Viet

dBSPL said:


> The most difficult phase of the epidemic hasn't even started yet. And let's hope it never starts. But,
> 
> 
> Coronavirus in China increased by 52% in just 24 hours.
> Diagnosis of corona virus increased from 2744 to 4193.
> Number of deaths to date: 106, and seen in 15 countries.
> And for the public, this is a difficult psychological process...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1221958644079529984


This virus is deadly but more deadly is China politics how to deal with the virus. Yes in China you are either hero or traitor. For the outside world China is a Blackbox, they may close all border gates until the virus is contained.


----------



## 313ghazi

I really hope this does not spread outside of China. China is struggling to contain it will all their resources and capabilities. Imagine the chaos that would spread if it moved to our country or India, Afghanistan etc.


----------



## dBSPL

313ghazi said:


> I really hope this does not spread outside of China. China is struggling to contain it will all their resources and capabilities. Imagine the chaos that would spread if it moved to our country or India, Afghanistan etc.


If we compare with some regions of China, Afghan gastronomy is much more hygienic. You know meat consumption rules in our religion. In addition, a faithful Muslim is cleaned at least 5 times a day. If a muslim touches something dirty, cannot pray without ablution.


----------



## 313ghazi

dBSPL said:


> Afghan gastronomy is much more hygienic. You know meat consumption rules in our religion. In addition, a faithful Muslim is cleaned at least 5 times a day. If a muslim touches something dirty, cannot pray without ablution.



Unfortunately brother, many of our people give lip service to their faith now. I cannot comment on other countries, but in Pakistan they litter on the streets, consideration to hygiene is limited by people working in the catering industry - instead the focus is on profit.

Even in the UK, the food authorities are regularly closing Muslim owned food businesses because of poor hygiene ratings. One place near us was closed because there was no soap in the toilets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CHN Bamboo

Before this novel coronavirus outbreak, I didn't even know that illegal underground wildlife trading is so rampant. I hope the government will step up its efforts to crack down on such illegal activities from now on.

For fear of contracting the virus, almost all Wuhan citizens go out less. Then I saw the streets of Wuhan empty for the first time. Consumption figures for Wuhan and even the whole province would be bad this year.

At present, the number of confirmed infections of the novel coronavirus is still increasing rapidly.



> The number of confirmed infections of the novel coronavirus in Hubei province increased by 1,291 on Monday, and the death toll rose by 24 in the province on the same day, according to official statistics published on Tuesday.
> 
> By the end of Monday, Hubei had reported 2,714 confirmed infections of the highly contagious pneumonia, including 100 deaths, the provincial health commission said, adding that a total of 47 patients had been cured and released from the hospital.
> 
> Currently 2,567 people are receiving hospitalization in Hubei. Among them, 563 patients have serious symptoms and another 69 people are in critical condition, the commission said on its website.
> 
> Provincial health authorities have traced 16,904 people who have met face-to-face with infected people. A total of 15,559 of them are under medical observation, according to the commission.
> 
> In Wuhan, the epicenter of the novel coronavirus outbreak, 892 new infections were confirmed on Monday, increasing the number of patients to 1,590 in the provincial capital. Twenty-two patients died on the day in the city.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mista




----------



## hirobo2

Karma 101:

1. Canada detains CFO of Huawei at airport on behalf of US -- Boom the world suddenly lost trust in American Boeing aircrafts.

2. Some punks wore masks to violently protest in HK -- Boom HKers r now forced to wear masks for real d/t coronavirus

For every action there is always an equal n opposite reaction.


----------



## KungFuLee

hirobo2 said:


> Karma 101:
> 
> 1. Canada detains CFO of Huawei at airport on behalf of US -- Boom the world suddenly lost trust in American Boeing aircrafts.
> 
> 2. Some punks wore masks to violently protest in HK -- Boom HKers r now forced to wear masks for real d/t coronavirus
> 
> For every action there is always an equal n opposite reaction.



I don't understand what you said.

So you are saying a virus that infect 6000+ people in China and lead to the death of 132 Chinese Citizen are Karma or Payback for Canada detain Huawei CFO and HK Protest?

That doesn't make any sense, it's like trying to assassinate a person for some payback with a gun aligned to your own head....I mean, Canada and HK is not the Major Sufferer here, China is.....



dBSPL said:


> The most difficult phase of the epidemic hasn't even started yet. And let's hope it never starts. But,
> 
> 
> Coronavirus in China increased by 52% in just 24 hours.
> Diagnosis of corona virus increased from 2744 to 4193.
> Number of deaths to date: 106, and seen in 15 countries.
> And for the public, this is a difficult psychological process...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1221958644079529984



Death Toll is 132, Infected Case is 6038 now...…..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daniel808

CHN Bamboo said:


> Before this novel coronavirus outbreak, I didn't even know that illegal underground wildlife trading is so rampant. I hope the government will step up its efforts to crack down on such illegal activities from now on.
> 
> For fear of contracting the virus, almost all Wuhan citizens go out less. Then I saw the streets of Wuhan empty for the first time. Consumption figures for Wuhan and even the whole province would be bad this year.
> 
> At present, the number of confirmed infections of the novel coronavirus is still increasing rapidly.




There is a slowdown in daily rate, hopefully this is a good sign for all of us 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1222315045637500928
Hope you and your family healthy and safe @CHN Bamboo 
Nice to hear updates from you directly in Wuhan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tower9

dBSPL said:


> The most difficult phase of the epidemic hasn't even started yet. And let's hope it never starts. But,
> 
> 
> Coronavirus in China increased by 52% in just 24 hours.
> Diagnosis of corona virus increased from 2744 to 4193.
> Number of deaths to date: 106, and seen in 15 countries.
> And for the public, this is a difficult psychological process...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1221958644079529984



China's ability to mobilize society into war footing is very impressive. Imagine if this was an actual war with the resources of 1.4 billion mobilized in lockstep.



CHN Bamboo said:


> Before this novel coronavirus outbreak, I didn't even know that illegal underground wildlife trading is so rampant. I hope the government will step up its efforts to crack down on such illegal activities from now on.
> 
> For fear of contracting the virus, almost all Wuhan citizens go out less. Then I saw the streets of Wuhan empty for the first time. Consumption figures for Wuhan and even the whole province would be bad this year.
> 
> At present, the number of confirmed infections of the novel coronavirus is still increasing rapidly.



China needs to ban the wildlife trade period. It also needs to significantly upgrade the regulations, infrastructure, operation practices and sanitary standards of wet markets. LEARN FROM JAPAN, they know how to do it right.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## KungFuLee

*Australian lab first outside of China to copy coronavirus, helping vaccine push *
Exclusive by national medical reporter Sophie Scott and the Specialist Reporting Team's Penny Timms and Loretta Florance 
Updated about 3 hours agoWed 29 Jan 2020, 1:43pm

Space to play or pause, M to mute, left and right arrows to seek, up and down arrows for volume.











*Video:* The ABC's cameras were there the moment when Australian scientists discovered they had copied coronavirus (ABC News) 
*Related Story:* Quarantine centre set up on Christmas Island for 'vulnerable' Australians evacuated from China
*Related Story:* 'Spectrum of severity': Who's at risk from coronavirus, and how does it spread?
*Related Story:* Sydney university student tests positive for coronavirus
In a major breakthrough in the global fight against coronavirus, scientists in Australia have developed a lab-grown version of the disease.

*Key points:*

Australian scientists have become the world's first outside of China to copy the coronavirus
The discovery will enable scientists to develop a test to identify people who might be infected, even before they show any symptoms
It will also help speed up work towards a vaccine for the disease, which has claimed more than 100 lives in China and infected five Australians


Described as a "game changer" that will help scientists determine whether a future vaccine is effective, experts at Melbourne's Peter Doherty Institute for Infection and Immunity on Tuesday became the world's first scientific lab outside of China to copy the virus.

They will now share it with the World Health Organisation (WHO) in Europe, which will in turn share it with labs worldwide — including one from Queensland — involved in the worldwide race to develop a vaccine*.*

The team of scientists grew the virus from a patient who had been infected since Friday.

The ABC was in the lab the moment scientists discovered they had successfully grown the virus, with Mike Catton, the co-deputy director of the Doherty Institute, confirming it with three words.

"We got it," he said. "Fantastic."



* Photo:* Mike Catton said the discovery was "vitally important". (ABC News: Loretta Florance) 


Dr Catton told the ABC the discovery was "vitally important" and would become a critical part of the toolkit to show if vaccines work, with scientists able to test any potential vaccine against a lab-grown version of the disease.

It will also enable researchers to develop a test to identify people who might be infected with the virus, even before they show any symptoms.

Right now in Australia, patients with initial coronavirus symptoms undergo testing in hospital, with samples sent to the Doherty Institute, the only lab in Australia that can test samples a second time and give a 100 per cent answer about whether someone is infected or not.

But this could all change following Tuesday's discovery.

*What are the signs and symptoms of coronavirus and how is it spread?*


 
As the number of confirmed cases of deadly coronavirus in Australia continues to grow, experts are beginning to get a greater understanding of the disease and its impact.


Doherty Institute lead scientist Julian Druce, who was there with Dr Catton at the moment of discovery, described it as a significant development in the global understanding of the virus, and for the response to it.

"This will be a game changer for other labs within Australia," Dr Druce said.

Growing the virus will also help experts understand more about how coronavirus behaves.

The Doherty Institute is the second lab in the world to copy the disease. A lab in China was the first, but did not share its discovery with the WHO.

However, the same lab released images of the genetic sequence of the disease, which helped scientists at the Doherty Institute copy it.

Dr Druce said scientists at the institute had been working hard to understand more about the illness, which has already claimed at least 106 lives in China and infected another 4,200 people worldwide.

"It's been 10-12 hour days, 2:00am finishes; so it's been pretty full on," he said.

"We've designed and planned for an exercise like this for many years. This is what the Doherty Institute was built for.

"And that's really why we're able to get an answer from Friday to today [of] diagnosis, detection, sequencing, and isolation."



* Photo:* Doherty Institute lead scientist Julian Druce celebrating the discovery. (ABC News: Loretta Florance) 


*Australia 'alert not alarmed'*
Dr Catton, who is also the pathologist supervising at The Doherty Institute, said Australian scientific facilities were well prepared to deal with outbreaks like the coronavirus.

"This virus qualifies as a three out of four, so it's a level three virus and that's based off our understanding of SARS (severe acute respiratory syndrome) and MERS (Middle Eastern respiratory syndrome), which are its close cousins," Dr Catton said.

*Australian children trapped in Wuhan by coronavirus*


 
There are at least 140 Australian children currently in Wuhan, the Chinese mega-city under strict lockdown. Their parents seek help to escape this nightmare.


"It's dangerous, it does kill some people, but it hasn't got the lethality that viruses like Ebola do."

But he said early diagnosis of a disease outbreak like the coronavirus was important because it gave health authorities around the world a better chance of containing its spread or, at the least, its severity.

What is different is how much more mobile the world is, he said.

"I'd still say we're alert but not alarmed," Dr Catton said.

"We shared the view of national health authorities that it was likely there would be cases in Australia. That didn't happen with SARS, which is a similar virus.

"I think it's something like 150 million visits more each year with China to countries like Australia than was true back then."



* Photo:* A woman being tested in the Chinese city of Wuhan, where coronavirus originated from. (Supplied) 


At this stage, coronavirus does not have a death rate as high as SARS.

"SARS we know had a death rate — a mortality rate — of about 10 per cent. This [coronavirus] appears to be 3 per cent; my personal opinion is it will turn out to be lower than that," Dr Catton said.

Chief medical officer Brendan Murphy said there has been no known human-to-human transmission of the coronavirus in Australia.

"There is no cause for concern in the Australian public, there is no human to human transmission of this virus," he said.

"It's important to note because we had some media [ask] about masks today; there is no need for the Australian public to wear masks."

Those who have the illness are being kept in isolation.

All Australian-based patients are in stable conditions.

https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-01...d-in-australian-lab-outside-of-china/11906390


----------



## Daniel808

#Wuhanjiayou now become Trending topic in Indonesia  
Keep Strong Wuhan, we support you @CHN Bamboo


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1222420039929712640






Good News, today !

*Remdesivir, Chloroquine, and Ritonavir*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1222375783177412608

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1222399079386361856

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1222429287745249281

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1222436099919736832

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1222444362497515523
Never lose your hope and faith, keep spirit !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Stranagor

*Xinhua Headlines: Chinese villages fight smart in battle against new virus*

Source: Xinhua| 2020-01-29 20:28:04|Editor: huaxia


*Village chiefs patrolling with loudspeakers, long alert banners hanging on walls, and round-the-clock checkpoints set up to examine vehicles and visitors, this is what many Chinese villages are doing in the battle against the new coronavirus.*

*As the infection cases have been reported in most provincial-level regions in China, villages are one of the weakest links in the chain of prevention and control, but the measures there are often some of the toughest and smartest.*

JINAN, Jan. 29 (Xinhua) -- Village chiefs patrolling with loudspeakers, long alert banners hanging on walls, and round-the-clock checkpoints set up to examine vehicles and visitors, this is what many Chinese villages are doing in the battle against the new coronavirus.

As the infection cases have been reported in most provincial-level regions in China, villages are one of the weakest links in the chain of prevention and control, but the measures there are often some of the toughest and smartest.

"Fellow villagers, please wear masks, wash your hands regularly and avoid paying New Year visits to others, a phone call is enough!" This message is broadcast three times daily in Li Village in Jiaxiang County, east China's Shandong Province.

Paying visits to friends and relatives is a Chinese New Year tradition. It is preserved better in villages than in urban areas.






A man disinfects a vehicle at an entrance to Qianzhangjiazhuang Village in Jiangshan Town of Laixi City, east China's Shandong Province, Jan. 28, 2020. (Xinhua/Li Ziheng)

Wei Deli, Party head of Li Village, said that in order to prevent the spread of the epidemic this year, he urged the villagers to stay at home and launched a plan to "block" roads to the village.

Vehicles are parked in the middle of four entrances in order for village officials to examine cars and visitors from outside. But if villagers need to drive out, the parked vehicles will be moved away.

"The blockage doesn't affect emergency needs. Two days ago, a village elder fell sick. We drove the vehicles away in advance to let the ambulance in," said Wei. Though outside vehicles are basically banned from entering the village, villagers can be called to meet visitors just outside the village.

According to Wei, village doctors visit the families who have migrant workers recently returning from Hubei Province where the new coronavirus broke out. The doctors take the temperature of the members of these families twice a day. Wei will immediately report anyone with suspected infection symptoms to the township headquarters for control and prevention of the epidemic.

"Villagers agree with these methods," Wei said. "Epidemic prevention comes first and foremost for everyone."

China, with around 40 percent of its population living in rural areas in 2018, has nearly 700,000 villages. Medical facilities in the villages are often not as advanced as those in the cities, and as migrant workers return home during the Spring Festival, the risk posed by the epidemic is high.

"At present, the prevention and control of the pneumonia situation is in a crucial period," said He Qinghua, an official with the National Health Commission, on Monday. "We must give full play to the mobilization ability of primary-level communities, including rural communities" in personnel tracking and management among efforts to curb the spread of the virus.

Chinese villages are governed by village committees elected by villagers. This allows for more direct methods for mobilizing and informing local residents.






People inspect passengers and vehicles at Sancun Village in Jiangshan Town of Laixi City, east China's Shandong Province, Jan. 28, 2020. (Xinhua/Li Ziheng)

Loudspeakers have come in handy in the fight against the epidemic.

Shi Xijun, Party head of Yaojiapo Village in Tai'an City, Shandong Province, said he uses the loudspeakers to remind villagers of the newly released diagnostic and treatment plans and raise their awareness of the epidemic.

Many of these nostalgic methods have been circulated online. A video showing a village chief in Bozhou City, east China's Anhui Province using a loudspeaker to remind villagers in local dialect not to pay New Year visits has gained 1.59 million views.

"They (the measures) appear coldhearted, but in essence, they show care," read one comment. Measures initiated by villages are also trending on China's microblogging site Weibo, with over 500 million views.

Apart from the loudspeakers, other conventional methods were also used.






A doctor explains a leaflet on the prevention and control of the novel coronavirus to a resident at Tumen Village of Shuiquan Town in Zaozhuang City, east China's Shandong Province, Jan. 27, 2020. (Photo by Liu Mingxiang/Xinhua)

In Shibuzi Village in Linshu County, Shandong Province, there are seven roads in and out of the village and it is difficult to patrol around the clock, so villagers used stones and sand to form a simple roadblock at six entrances but left one open for villagers to go out and return.

"These are all efforts that rural villagers are making to actively prevent and control the epidemic," said Feng Zijian, deputy head of the Chinese Center for Disease Control and Prevention. "I believe they will all help block the transmission of the disease."

(Reporting by Liu Baosen, Peng Peigen, Wei Shengyao, Wang Yang, Zhang Xudong, Zhang Wuyue; Video reporter: Wu Feizuo; Video editor: Zhu Cong.)■

http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2020-01/29/c_138741798.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dBSPL

Wuhan CoV spread to India - https://www.financialexpress.com/li...coronavirus-deaths-coronavirus-india/1837189/


----------



## striver44

Is it true chinese govt are locking families inside their room/house.?
If this is true than this is indeed so fucking hillarious to see. Haha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1222455706613252097

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1222711668767186944

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1222713312233885697


----------



## Viet

Apocalypse now!

Vietnamese trapped in Wuhan







The family of Tran Hoai Nhan trapped in Wuhan City wear face masks to protect themselves against the deadly epidemic. Photo by VnExpress/Hoai Vu. 





Nguyen Van Phi (L) and his wife, in face masks, stay indoors all day as Wuhan is locked down following the coronavirus outbreak. Photo courtesy of Nguyen Van Phi.




Vietnamese international students at Huazhong Normal University in Wuhan City stock up food. Photo courtesy of Nguyen Thi Ngoc Nuoi.




Theatrical release poster by Bob Peak


----------



## tower9

dBSPL said:


> Wuhan CoV spread to India - https://www.financialexpress.com/li...coronavirus-deaths-coronavirus-india/1837189/



If this gets out of control in India, they are going to be fucked. No way can they respond the same way that China has.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Viet

3 Vietnamese nationals got infected by the virus when returning from Wuhan.

It is increasingly clear, human to human infection.





Health officials visit two patients infected with the Wuhan coronavirus at Cho Ray Hospital in Ho Chi Minh City, January 23, 2020. Photo by VnExpress.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wine&Steak

constructive critic on Chinese process - Some self introspection needed

@Dali_Yang
   


a day ago, 9 tweets, 3 min read
 My Authors
The costs of stability at all costs: On January 1, well before the Wuhan #coronaravirus spread en masse and more than a week before the virus was identified, the Wuhan police announced that it had dealt with eight people for spreading untruthful information about "Wuhan viral 
pneumonia" in accordance with law. Official news reports of the time say that the Wuhan police wanted to remind people it would be unrelenting in dealing with those who concoct and spread rumors (xinhuanet.com/2020-01/01/c_1…). This news item was prominently carried on 
China Central TV and major outlets as well as online. It had a chilling effect on those who saw the early signs of a then emerging epidemic. This crackdown was clearly part of a coordinated effort by the Wuhan leadership. 
Earlier today the Wuhan police tried to lighten the effect of its earlier action by saying that the eight were given "education and criticism" but were "not detained" (yicai.com/news/100483362…). It also revealed that the eight had shared information with others that various 
Wuhan hospitals had SARS cases. It turns out that all eight were doctors; at least one of them had contracted the #coronavirus while treating patients. A commentator from the Supreme People's Court weighed in that the eight were giving their opinion to the best of their 
knowledge. After all, the #coronavirus was only formally declared identified on Jan 9, 2020. Imagine the Wuhan authorities had acted on the information from these professional doctors to contain the emerging epidemic rather than punishing them. Alas, this is one more example of 
the growing costs of the Chinese leadership's preoccupation with stability maintenance. For background on this: Dali L. Yang, “China’s Troubled Quest for Order: Leadership, Organization and the Contradictions of the Stability Maintenance Regime,” daliyang.files.wordpress.com/2013/08/yang-c….


----------



## striver44

Viet said:


> 3 Vietnamese nationals got infected by the virus when returning from Wuhan.
> 
> It is increasingly clear, human to human infection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Health officials visit two patients infected with the Wuhan coronavirus at Cho Ray Hospital in Ho Chi Minh City, January 23, 2020. Photo by VnExpress.


All countries must ban *all flights out and into china ASAP.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viva_Viet

striver44 said:


> All countries must ban *all flights out and into china ASAP.*


We r doing it now. Hope corona is the same kind of sars, then our body resistant will be strong enough to resist the virus.

-----
*Vietnam stops flying to coronavirus-stricken areas in China*
By *Doan Loan*

Thu, 1/30/2020 | 10:11 (GMT+7)

*The Civil Aviation Authority of Vietnam suspended all flights to and from coronavirus-hit areas*
*https://www.google.com.vn/amp/s/amp...onavirus-stricken-areas-in-china-4047773.html*


----------



## PakFactor

striver44 said:


> All countries must ban *all flights out and into china ASAP.*



Needs to be a total ban effective immediately screw economic concerns right now (this coming from a business man) like health and lives are of paramount importance until this is under wraps.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

striver44 said:


> Is it true chinese govt are locking families inside their room/house.?
> If this is true than this is indeed so fucking hillarious to see. Haha
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1222455706613252097
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1222711668767186944
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1222713312233885697



better hope there isn't a fire


----------



## dBSPL

Sorry, but CoV will infect millions of people


----------



## dBSPL

TIKA's medical aids began reaching China. Due to this, its nice to see love for the Chinese people to Turkish people. We are going through days when emphasis should be placed on friendship and unity.


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

The United States issued a Level 4 warning, its highest, urging Americans to avoid travel to China. Officials said the number of new cases had risen tenfold in the past week. 

*Here’s what you need to know:*

The State Department tells Americans not to go to China.
More than 200 people have died, with about 9,800 infections confirmed.
Facebook says it will act to stop virus-related misinformation.
Chinese campuses are telling students to stay away.
W.H.O. declares the outbreak a global health emergency.

*https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/31/world/asia/coronavirus-china.html*


----------



## jaibi

Humanity banding together and we'd take it down together!


----------



## Viet

The virus is coming. some Vietnam families begin sending their kids to the country side.


----------



## Village life

please cook the bats rats and cats properly before eating them , also take lot of orange juice and vitamin C rich fruits it helps to boost immune system, alos should consider taking knowledge from the food which is described forbidden in Islamic laws, its done for some reasons . people's may disagree with me but contagious breakouts hardly spread in Muslims where they follow the rules of hallal food, I am not propagating Islam here nor is my intention but just sharing a knowledge for adaptation for the betterment of humanity without converting to Islam,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kankan326

striver44 said:


> Is it true chinese govt are locking families inside their room/house.?
> If this is true than this is indeed so fucking hillarious to see. Haha
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1222455706613252097
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1222711668767186944
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1222713312233885697


These families have some family members from Wuhan. Government asked them to stay home till observation period is over. But some families just ignored the quarantine order and went out without permission. To protect others government used this measure. Don't worry, the families will get enough food and necessaries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Smoke

kankan326 said:


> These families have some family members from Wuhan. Government asked them to stay home till observation period is over. But some families just ignored the quarantine order and went out without permission. To protect others government used this measure. Don't worry, the families will get enough food and necessaries.



Just spoke to my supplier in Shangai, he says all factories are shut down and people have been asked to stay at home for 10 days. The only industry that is running 24/7 are pharmaceutical/medical. 

He also says, dont expect a solution for 1 month



kankan326 said:


> These families have some family members from Wuhan. Government asked them to stay home till observation period is over. But some families just ignored the quarantine order and went out without permission. To protect others government used this measure. Don't worry, the families will get enough food and necessaries.



Just spoke to my supplier in Shangai, he says all factories are shut down and people have been asked to stay at home for 10 days. The only industry that is running 24/7 are pharmaceutical/medical. 

He also says, dont expect a solution for 1 month


----------



## Mista




----------



## Sine Nomine

From reports on twitter it looks like a Bio weapon.



paindobaba said:


> please cook the bats rats and cats properly before eating them , also take lot of orange juice and vitamin C rich fruits it helps to boost immune system, alos should consider taking knowledge from the food which is described forbidden in Islamic laws, its done for some reasons . people's may disagree with me but contagious breakouts hardly spread in Muslims where they follow the rules of hallal food, I am not propagating Islam here nor is my intention but just sharing a knowledge for adaptation for the betterment of humanity without converting to Islam,


It seems like a bio weapon while rats,bats and snakes are being used as scapegoats.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Village life

Sine Nomine said:


> From reports on twitter it looks like a Bio weapon.
> 
> 
> It seems like a bio weapon while rats,bats and snakes are being used as scapegoats.


it can't be bio weapon no one would dare to unleash them because the virus won't remain endemic, its is less dangerous than SARS , but Anglo American Media is purposely creating a havock of it , in the beginning of spring it will be in control as in warm weather it won't propagate quickly like common flue virus, main thing is to keep eye on its carrier and secondary hosts which in the case of viruses are those animals which are forbidden to eat in Islam i.e whic are called haraam, eg dogs cats bats pigs and some birds,


----------



## Bogeyman

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1223320879162986496
Indian Researchers claim that the Corona virus is artificial.


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy




----------



## Rusty

A very good video on the timeline of the virus and how it spread out of control. The first few minutes really lays out how we got to where we did.


----------



## dBSPL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1223495137239674880
All the world states should help the Chinese people. But almost no country has taken action in this regard. Turkey will always show solidarity for the innocent people.


----------



## tower9

paindobaba said:


> it can't be bio weapon no one would dare to unleash them because the virus won't remain endemic, its is less dangerous than SARS , but Anglo American Media is purposely creating a havock of it , in the beginning of spring it will be in control as in warm weather it won't propagate quickly like common flue virus, main thing is to keep eye on its carrier and secondary hosts which in the case of viruses are those animals which are forbidden to eat in Islam i.e whic are called haraam, eg dogs cats bats pigs and some birds,



The idea that it can't be a bio weapon because the fatality rate isn't high misses the point. The purpose of the bio weapon is to cause havoc, to cause chaos, to destroy China's economic prosperity, to destroy China's reputation and to isolate China from the world. In this respect, if this was a bio weapon, it has been tremendously effective. 

I wouldn't be surprised if this crisis was resolved, that another mysterious "illness" suddenly shows up in another part of China later this year. It seems quite suspicious that this happened right after the Hong Kong riots have been calming down and after the "mysterious swine flu" that wiped out half of China's pig population.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viva_Viet

tower9 said:


> The idea that it can't be a bio weapon because the fatality rate isn't high misses the point. The purpose of the bio weapon is to cause havoc, to cause chaos, to destroy China's economic prosperity, to destroy China's reputation and to isolate China from the world. In this respect, if this was a bio weapon, it has been tremendously effective.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if this crisis was resolved, that another mysterious "illness" suddenly shows up in another part of China later this year. It seems quite suspicious that this happened right after the Hong Kong riots have been calming down and after the "mysterious swine flu" that wiped out half of China's pig population.


But CN economy is falling fast.2/3 factories in Guangdong r leaving CN, making million Cnese workers loss jobs and dont know where to find new jobs that can earn enough money for high living cost in CN now ( abt 800usd/month in 1st tier cities and abt 600usd/month in 2nd tier cities).


CN is falling into chaos, million jobless-angry Cnese have Nothing to lose and willing to start uprising now, So No reason for US or Russia to start the bio wafare wt CN, except its a "sescet civil war" bween Xi and the other paty members against him.


----------



## lcloo

The first batch of 1 million pieces surgical gloves will reach Wuhan Airport around 9PM tonight. Malaysia pledged to donate total of 18 million pcs of medical gloves for use to combat coronavirus in China.

*Coronavirus: First batch of one million gloves on way to Wuhan, next batch on Wednesday*
Monday, 03 Feb 2020 07:20 PM MYT







_Primary Industries Minister Teresa Kok said the next batch of one million medical gloves is scheduled to be sent to Wuhan, China on board MASkargo this Wednesday. — Picture by Choo Choy May_
KUALA LUMPUR, Feb 3 — The next batch of one million medical gloves is scheduled to be sent to Wuhan, China on board MASkargo this Wednesday, Primary Industries Minister Teresa Kok said.

This followed the first batch of one million gloves dispatched to Wuhan aboard AirAsia flight commissioned by the government to bring back Malaysians from the 2019 novel coronavirus-hit city today.

“*This is the first batch of medical gloves to be sent after my announcement on the donation of 18 million medical gloves to China last week*,” she said in a statement today.

The one million pieces of latex examination gloves would be received by the Hubei Charity Federation, a Chinese government-designated donation recipient, that would distribute the medical glove supply to healthcare facilities in Wuhan.

The gloves, packed in specially designed boxes by Supermax Glove Manufacturing Sdn Bhd, are being transported via a special flight that would bring back 141 people, comprising 116 Malaysians and 25 non-citizens who are their spouses and children.

Deputy Prime Minister Datuk Seri Dr Wan Azizah Wan Ismail had earlier said that only those who have been certified healthy after undergoing an exit screening by the local authorities at the Wuhan Tianhe International Airport would be brought back.

Kok said the government is aware of the need for fast response and with the coordination with the Embassy of the People’s Republic of China in Malaysia, the National Disaster Management Agency, Malaysian Rubber Export Promotion Council, and Malaysian Rubber Glove Manufacturers Association have managed to send aid with utmost urgency.

“We are deeply thankful for AirAsia for enabling such a quick response to our government’s request to bring Malaysians home from Wuhan and to transport the urgent medical gloves supply to the healthcare workers in Wuhan who are managing a very large, complex situation.

“As I had announced last Friday, the Malaysian Rubber Export Promotion Council (MREPC) and nine rubber glove manufacturers in Malaysia have stepped forward to pledge 18 million pieces of medical gloves to Wuhan,” she said.

Besides Supermax, the other companies are Smart Glove, Top Glove, Hartalega, Kossan, YTY, Brightway, Koon Seng, and Careplus. — Bernama

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daniel808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224641494134525952

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224640919036661760

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224640443763302400

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224638282123874306

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224637626822680576

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224636897068118017

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scherz

First, massive negative reports world wide about Uyghurs get killed in China to raise a bad impression against china. Then the Honkong Student Movement by this CIA Guy Wong to put China even more into the "The Dark side" corner. In addition, the economic war between US and China.
Now the Corona Virus, which already caused so much economical damage.

What a coincidence guys...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Viva_Viet

scherz said:


> First, massive negative reports world wide about Uyghurs get killed in China to raise a bad impression against china. Then the Honkong Student Movement by this CIA Guy Wong to put China even more into the "The Dark side" corner. In addition, the economic war between US and China.
> Now the Corona Virus, which already caused so much economical damage.
> 
> What a coincidence guys...


Thats why I predicted in 2018 that CN is in chaos in 2023 due to trade war ( we fought against both US-CN, and we know clearly that low IQ race like Cnese have No chance to win US, only VN know how to defeat US till now )...and chaos is coming so close now 

Some high enough IQ Cnese like Beast realize 2023 chaos is so real while some low IQ Cnese still keep posting 5cent comments...but Nothing change, unavoidable 2023 CN chaos still.coming


----------



## tower9

scherz said:


> First, massive negative reports world wide about Uyghurs get killed in China to raise a bad impression against china. Then the Honkong Student Movement by this CIA Guy Wong to put China even more into the "The Dark side" corner. In addition, the economic war between US and China.
> Now the Corona Virus, which already caused so much economical damage.
> 
> What a coincidence guys...



I'm not a fan of conspiracy theories but if I were to place a bet, this doesn't look like an accident I will say that much. 

Wuhan's local government though exacerbated the situation through their ignorance and inaction. If they had responded quickly, they could've probably contained this far earlier.


----------



## Viva_Viet

tower9 said:


> I'm not a fan of conspiracy theories but if I were to place a bet, this doesn't look like an accident I will say that much.
> 
> Wuhan's local government though exacerbated the situation through their ignorance and inaction. If they had responded quickly, they could've probably contained this far earlier.


Corona will not be the last CN epidemic. Due to global warming and polluted water poisoined by CN steel-rare earth factories, More and more disease will come to CN...deadly H5N1 thats just killed thousand CN chicken....or virus from sick pig suddently transmitt to people....and CN officials will still so incompetent as usual.

Nothing change. No hope in CN, just like no hope in Chernobyl


----------



## RPK

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224706007282135040


----------



## Daniel808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224887924367343617

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224882899574493185

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224840064242503683

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224880894579789825

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224879418193125376

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224870261541031936

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tower9

Viva_Viet said:


> Corona will not be the last CN epidemic. Due to global warming and polluted water poisoined by CN steel-rare earth factories, More and more disease will come to CN...deadly H5N1 thats just killed thousand CN chicken....or virus from sick pig suddently transmitt to people....and CN officials will still so incompetent as usual.
> 
> Nothing change. No hope in CN, just like no hope in Chernobyl



Yeah, I'm sure the CIA will plant another virus somewhere in China later this year. Just like how the Coronavirus and last year's swine flue mysteriously appeared.

And I don't buy that Vietnam is cleaner than China. China's sanitation is 10X better than Vietnam's cities by a huge measure. There is something fishy going on with all of these virus outbreaks happening in unison with the Hong Kong riots, the trade and tech war, the Huawei persecution, the labeling of China as enemy no. 1 and the Uyghur propaganda campaign.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daniel808

Foreign Support for Chinese People 

From Nepalese 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224882080557019138
From African people in China

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224877481112395777
From Russian

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224872782250426368
From Italian, a lucky guy indeed 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224870254200918020
From French people in China

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224865226794860550
From Cambodian

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224652321461686272

and many others. That's what I called humanity

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tower9

Daniel808 said:


> Foreign Support for Chinese People
> 
> From Nepalese
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224882080557019138
> From African people in China
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224877481112395777
> From Russian
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224872782250426368
> From Italian, a lucky guy indeed
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224870254200918020
> From French people in China
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224865226794860550
> From Cambodian
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224652321461686272
> 
> and many others. That's what I called humanity



I hope the Chinese people take note of this solidarity being expressed from throughout the developing world and realize they need to stop their pathetic White worshiping mentality where they constantly bend over backwards to befriend Western Anglos who hate their country's guts. Instead, they need to people from the developing world much better and represent them better in their own media.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viva_Viet

tower9 said:


> Yeah, I'm sure the CIA will plant another virus somewhere in China later this year. Just like how the Coronavirus and last year's swine flue mysteriously appeared.
> 
> And I don't buy that Vietnam is cleaner than China. China's sanitation is 10X better than Vietnam's cities by a huge measure. There is something fishy going on with all of these virus outbreaks happening in unison with the Hong Kong riots, the trade and tech war, the Huawei persecution, the labeling of China as enemy no. 1 and the Uyghur propaganda campaign.


Not sure abt CIA can do something in CN, but we all know that CIA is not so "super", thats why they were fooled by VN spies in VN war.

In VN , we dare not open any steel factories like in Wuhan ( as I know, biggest steel factories r all in Wuhan) cos it extremely polluted ( VN Formosa steel got heavy fined and close till now). So, Im sure that VN is clearner that CN cos we dont open any polluted steel&rare earth factories till now.

So, we can believe that 90% of the next epidemic will start in CN again. CIA was fooled by VN spies during VN war, so blaming CIA wont solve the problem, it only make ppl think that Cnese IQ is lower than CIA and VN .


----------



## tower9

Viva_Viet said:


> Not sure abt CIA can do something in CN, but we all know that CIA is not so "super", thats why they were fooled by VN spies in VN war.
> 
> In VN , we dare not open any steel factories like in Wuhan ( as I know, biggest steel factories r all in Wuhan) cos it extremely polluted ( VN Formosa steel got heavy fined and close till now). So, Im sure that VN is clearner that CN cos we dont open any polluted steel&rare earth factories till now.
> 
> So, we can believe that 90% of the next epidemic will start in CN again. CIA was fooled by VN spies during VN war, so blaming CIA wont solve the problem, it only make ppl think that Cnese IQ is lower than CIA and VN .



Coronaviruses are a zoonotic virus, they weren't caused by metallic pollution. 

Also, the CIA is more than capable of this. They've deployed bio weapons against African Americans in the past, you think they wouldn't do it against a country that is a major rival superpower?


----------



## Viva_Viet

tower9 said:


> Coronaviruses are a zoonotic virus, they weren't caused by metallic pollution.
> 
> Also, the CIA is more than capable of this. They've deployed bio weapons against African Americans in the past, you think they wouldn't do it against a country that is a major rival superpower?


Okay,Coronaviruses are a zoonotic virus but why it always chose Cnese to spread Sars-corona first ?? Bcs Cnese body resistant is much weaker than the others due to drinking too much polluted water ??(everyone know that using polluted water/food will weaken body resistant)

There r many ways to stop CIA suck as arrest all Amrican and her allies in CN,no matter they r students or tourist, very simple. So, keep blaming CIA will not solve the problem.


----------



## tower9

Viva_Viet said:


> Okay,Coronaviruses are a zoonotic virus but why it always chose Cnese to spread Sars-corona first ?? Bcs Cnese body resistant is much weaker than the others due to drinking too much polluted water ??(everyone know that using polluted water/food will weaken body resistant)
> 
> There r many ways to stop CIA suck as arrest all Amrican and her allies in CN, very simple. So, keep blaming CIA will not solve the problem.



All the circumstances point to this being a bio weapon. The issue with that it is nearly impossible to ascertain completely who is responsible and that is the genius of it. But who gains the most from the chaos that has ensued and why has the Western corporate media been weaponized to spread false stories in the wake of this? 

Only truly naive people would believe this came from bat soup from Palau.


----------



## Wine&Steak

Gilead provided China with remdesivir to fight coronavirus, then China immediately patented the use of remdesivir in treating coronarius.

大家知道美国的“瑞得西韦”在中国的治疗专利是被谁抢注了吗？武汉病毒研究所，他们联合军事单位，在1月21日（！！）抢注了”用瑞得西韦治疗2019年新冠病毒专利“，并且通过国际协议把权益伸张扩散到全球。这是什么神鬼操作？ https://t.co/T0S3hGXcYu https://t.co/Ki7zq87CmG


----------



## Viva_Viet

tower9 said:


> All the circumstances point to this being a bio weapon. The issue with that it is nearly impossible to ascertain completely who is responsible and that is the genius of it. But who gains the most from the chaos that has ensued and why has the Western corporate media been weaponized to spread false stories in the wake of this?
> 
> Only truly naive people would believe this came from bat soup from Palau.


Okay,then CN must arrest all Amrican and her allies in CN now,no matter they r students or tourist ( VN arrested all Amrcan and her allies enterring North VN during war, only few JP jounalists were allowed to enter )

If u can not, then u guys Cnese only can blame yourself.


----------



## Daniel808

Iron Brother 
@waz @Slav Defence @dbc @American Pakistani 

From Pakistani 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224920585538428929
From New Zealanders

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224950786054148097
From Florence

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224920955656425478


Much more and much more getting Recovered. Looks like the Drugs and Technique implemented by China's Medical Center is Effective to Cure corona virus infection 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224910527316492289

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224873751877242886

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224809863106236427

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KungFuLee

Just came back from Hong Kong. It's Horrible over there, Nothing in the shelf in the supermarket, $200 HKD a box of mask, and medical worker went on strike, on top of that, first case of death reported a few days ago. 

Still Carrie Lam refused to close the border with China (still 4 ports open) man o man

A lot of medical expert in Hong Kong is saying this will not be contained until weather got warmer, and the "hot" period will persist until March.

I went back to Hong Kong 10 days ago. And it already expanded 500%. are there any end in sight? The cases are already more than SARS and the death number is really close.


----------



## Viva_Viet

KungFuLee said:


> Just came back from Hong Kong. It's Horrible over there, Nothing in the shelf in the supermarket, $200 HKD a box of mask, and medical worker went on strike, on top of that, first case of death reported a few days ago.
> 
> Still Carrie Lam refused to close the border with China (still 4 ports open) man o man
> 
> A lot of medical expert in Hong Kong is saying this will not be contained until weather got warmer, and the "hot" period will persist until March.
> 
> I went back to Hong Kong 10 days ago. And it already expanded 500%. are there any end in sight? The cases are already more than SARS and the death number is really close.


It's Horrible in HK but CN seem still Ok, PLAN still send abt 4 warships/guardship to Natuna EEZ to bully Indonesia during the outbrake.

$200 HKD a box of mask is quite expensive, its 10 time higher than in VN ( thats expalin why million Cnese came to VN border and try to buy all VN med mask), some Cnese here said who selling mask wt tripple price in CN will be arrested, but it seem not working in HK.


----------



## CHN Bamboo

https://www.preprints.org/manuscript/202002.0051/v1



> In current severe global emergency situation of 2019-nCov outbreak, it is imperative to identify vulnerable and susceptible groups for effective protection and care. Recently, studies found that 2019-nCov and SARS-nCov share the same receptor, ACE2. In this study, we analyzed four large-scale datasets of normal lung tissue to investigate the disparities related to race, age, gender and smoking status in ACE2 gene expression. No significant disparities in ACE2 gene expression were found between racial groups (Asian vs Caucasian), age groups (>60 vs <60) or gender groups (male vs female). However, we observed significantly higher ACE2 gene expression in smoker samples compared to non-smoker samples. This indicates the smokers may be more susceptible to 2019-nCov and thus smoking history should be considered in identifying susceptible population and standardizing treatment regimen.



And we have the largest population of smokers in the world, over 300 million currently.

Sad story. It may explain the male-to-female ratio of infected people is 2:1.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Daniel808

Another good news today 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1228589422066585601

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1228586016555978752

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1228574175377256448

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1228568843930333184

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1228540981680558080

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1228508010688831488
https://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1179621.shtml



> *Chinese stock market has come back to normalcy: regulator*
> _Source:Global Times Published: 2020/2/15 13:02:26
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> *Investors at a stock exchange in Nanjing, capital of East China's Jiangsu Province. Photo: VCG*
> _
> 
> 
> China's Securities Regulatory Commission said on Saturday that the country’s A-share market has withstood the assault of novel coronavirus pneumonia (COVID19), and the equities trading has basically come back to its normalcy now.
> 
> Yan Qingmin, vice chairman of CSRC, said the market’s self-adjustment ability has functioned well since the market’s reopening amid worries that the sudden outbreak of the viral disease would put an abrupt end to a stock rally unseen for years in the Chinese stock market.
> 
> The flagship Shanghai Composite Index closed 0.38 percent higher on Friday at 2,917.01 points.
> 
> The index has jumped by 8.7 percent from a multi-month-low of 2,685.27 points on February 4, the day after the Chinese stock market reopened after the Chinese Lunar New Year holiday when the whole world witnessed and were unnerved by a fast onslaught of the epidemic.
> 
> The securities regulator said it has fast-tracked corporate bond issuance for companies from epidemic-hit Hubei Province, and three major companies registered in the province have issued bonds valued at 2.8 billion yuan ($400 million) via a green channel as of Friday.
> 
> A total of 10 bonds and one asset-back securitization product were issued, raising 11.23 billion yuan, according to Yan, adding that some of the funds raised will be used to combat the COVID-19 disease.
> 
> The regulator has also exempted Hubei listed companies and futures companies from annual fees to support these enterprises better weather the virus attack.
> 
> Global Times_



@striver44

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

Is that true,

the doomed city Wuhan is put under martial laws?

The civil authority is put under a PLA general commander.


----------



## Daniel808



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viet

Over 5,100 chinese workers (from 35,000) are put under 14 day quarantine in Vietnam when returning after chinese holiday, says Vietnam labor ministry.






A man coming from China receives body temperature check in Hai Phong, northern Vietnam, February 2020. Photo by VnExpress/Giang Chinh.





A Chinese man is quarantined at the dormitory of a company in Ha Nam Province, northern Vietnam. Photo by VnExpress/Anh Duy.


----------



## Daniel808

*Corona virus death worldwide vs Influenza virus death in U.S only






In 2017-2018 only, Influenza Virus in U.S kills 61,000 people.
*
It's funny to see how uneducated people from third world countries, see this like a doomsday 




"The flu remains a higher threat to U.S. public health than the new coronavirus." CDC
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/02/03/the...cross-us-as-world-frets-over-coronavirus.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Viet said:


> Over 5,100 chinese workers (from 35,000) are put under 14 day quarantine in Vietnam when returning after chinese holiday, says Vietnam labor ministry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A man coming from China receives body temperature check in Hai Phong, northern Vietnam, February 2020. Photo by VnExpress/Giang Chinh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Chinese man is quarantined at the dormitory of a company in Ha Nam Province, northern Vietnam. Photo by VnExpress/Anh Duy.



That is huge number. We also have Chinese working in Indonesia but not as many as in Vietnam.


----------



## Kai Liu

Indos said:


> That is huge number. We also have Chinese working in Indonesia but not as many as in Vietnam.


Those people are there to train vietnamese workers to make some low-end stuff shifted from manufacturers in China.



Viet said:


> Is that true,
> 
> the doomed city Wuhan is put under martial laws?
> 
> The civil authority is put under a PLA general commander.


What martial laws? Fighting natural disasters and epidemics are some of PLA's main duties and missions.





And 'doomed city' Wuhan? You idiot, let's wait for 3 months maximum, Wuhan will put your slum capital into complete shame:
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/prepared-to-be-shocked-mainland-chinese-city-panoramas.650031/
https://720yun.com/t/1c6jezhu5k6?scene_id=16995893
https://720yun.com/t/b0ajv5ykta5?scene_id=18917174
https://720yun.com/t/664jtswutm6?scene_id=14027289
https://720yun.com/t/6dejegwkzf3?scene_id=17325568
https://720yun.com/t/569jvg4mOa0?scene_id=20453773

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viet

Indos said:


> That is huge number. We also have Chinese working in Indonesia but not as many as in Vietnam.


We have a warm heart for chinese. You have more strict working visa policy than Vietnam. Good move, they will flood your labor market otherwise.


----------



## Daniel808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1229661029149200387
So that's working 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1229689404865662976

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1229686839205720065

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1229678321979412482

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1229657748683362304

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1229654463142477829


Viet said:


> We have a warm heart for chinese. You have more strict working visa policy than Vietnam. Good move, they will flood your labor market otherwise.



How can they flooding labor market in poorer country.
Chinese average labor wage is 300% HIGHER than Indonesian and 500% HIGHER than viet.

What I know, vietnamese is the one who flooding labor market in Southern China Industrial center, like Guangzhou, Foshan, Shenzhen, etc.
Even when this outbreak in full swing last month, they keep flooding to China risking their life for money.

Even many viet young girl, flooding to China to beg for any Chinese man to marry them. Because of money.

I wonder why viet land is very poor and many viet people want an easy way like that.
I admire Vietcong for their jungle spirit. Where is your jungle spirit now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daniel808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1229761703849668608

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1229761053225029638

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1229736477598343168

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1229758930496126976

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1229725124938518528When british and EU racing to show support for you 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1229729536306286592What doesn't kill you, make you far Stronger and develop in positive way

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daniel808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230391647478976512

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230384836369510400

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230384718069166080What an angel  Chinese people really have Strong Determination to fight against their enemy, salute ! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230383621908774912

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230371587523842048

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230315585919045634


----------



## Daniel808

*Covid19 update 20 February 2020
*
Closed cases reach 18,687 which 9 of 10 cured 
That's mean only 1 death out of 10 cases.

Meanwhile,
Active cases decline to 57,065.
Because they recovered patients more than new cases. a Good sign !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

"Its just a flu"




@Daniel808


----------



## Daniel808

striver44 said:


> "Its just a flu"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Daniel808


No, it's not a flu.

Flu is causing more death.
In 2018 alone, in U.S only flu kill 61,000 people.







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230696626798219264

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230694383566999558

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230693750948560896

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230697860703764480

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230699364072312834


----------



## striver44

Daniel808 said:


> No, it's not a flu.
> 
> Flu is causing more death.
> In 2018 alone, in U.S only flu kill 61,000 people.
> View attachment 607430
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230696626798219264
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230694383566999558
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230693750948560896
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230697860703764480
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230699364072312834


Yep everthing is under control relax, we got this


>>proceed beating an old man for not wearing masks.and locking people as if they were animals lol

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230677101591826432


----------



## Daniel808

This is good news for @striver44 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230765053177020417

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230743978472955904


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230762762084614144

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230756348683374595

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230755980821983232

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230701483240259586


----------



## Daniel808

Another good news for China collapse fanboy like you @striver44 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1231088605914959872

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230844648932937728

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230799331156004864Japan considering using Avigan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1231052867529822208What an invention !

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1231048360624304128

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1231041817912594432


----------



## Daniel808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1231111694895796224

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1231113238974214144

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230824256721838081

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230819459797049345

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230484058599112704

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1231111752810520576


----------



## striver44

So the CCP asked everyone to go back to work. Guess what happened ? Yeahh you guess that right @Daniel808 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1231155902398509056

*This Is What Happened After One Chinese Company Rushed To Reopen After The Corona-Chaos*



by Tyler Durden
Wed, 02/12/2020 - 19:44
TwitterFacebookRedditEmailPrint

laid out succinctly the dilemma facing Beijing, when he said that "China appears to have perhaps decided that the economic damage being wrought by a demand collapse and supply-chain shutdown is just too much to bear." As reported overnight, Xi Jinping stated that *China will meet its economic goals AND win the battle vs. the virus, and Beijing is urging firms to increase output even as the capital itself is largely locked down – and other cities are physically locking people into their homes. *That’s as even the US admits that the Phase One trade deal will be slow off the market due to the virus impact.

Of course, China is no stranger to Double Think: as Every put it, "a freely-floating, controlled currency; market-determined, state-directed interest rates; and free-trade mercantilism. Yet increase economic activity from here and the virus will spread, both internally and globally. Concentrate on just the virus, and the local and global economic impact will be enormous."

That, in a nutshell, was how Rabobank saw China's "dialectic that has no comfortable Fichtean synthesis to the thesis and antithesis" and concluded that _"things are going to get nasty for economies and markets – especially with official WHO word that a vaccine is 18-months away."_

*Today, two days after China officially returned to work, we got the first confirmation of just how catastrophic Beijing's order to local enterprises and businesses to rush back reboot the economy could be, when Jennifer Zeng reported that a company in Suzhou reopened, and immediately at least one CoVid2019 case found. As a result, the company's 200+ employees couldn't go home and were immediately placed under quarantine. A*t least the workers managed to "organize" quilts for themselves.




曾錚 Jennifer Zeng@jenniferatntd
https://twitter.com/jenniferatntd/status/1227637324965646336

Company in #Suzhou reopened. One #CoVid2019 case found. Over 200 employed couldn't go home and immediately under quarantine. They managed to organize quilts for themselves.
苏︍州单位提前开工，确诊一例 #武汉肺炎 ，全单位的人上了一天班，家都回不去了，200多人自带被子，全部隔离





994
11:55 PM - Feb 12, 2020
Twitter Ads info and privacy

862 people are talking about this



This is just the first such case. Expect many more - especially across Hubei and its neighboring provinces - as latent cases of Coronavirus which were never caught _*and cured *_spark new infections and mini epidemics, all of which dutifully captured on a smartphone clip for everyone in China to watch and freak out even more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daniel808

striver44 said:


> So the CCP asked everyone to go back to work. Guess what happened ? Yeahh you guess that right @Daniel808
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1231155902398509056.



Honestly it's a good thing, that's mean their preventive and monitoring system is effective.

The main problem is when you cannot track suspected people.

So big congrats for them to take that preventive measure and monitoring the suspect.

Anyway, there is another good news for China doomed cult followers like you today 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1231411937436528641

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1231368171912908801

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1231171732117053441

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1231415078026481664

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1231414903824478209
There are Recovered patients more than new case of infected for last several day  A good sign from China, wish all the best for them


----------



## striver44

Daniel808 said:


> Honestly it's a good thing, that's mean their preventive and monitoring system is effective.
> 
> The main problem is when you cannot track suspected people.
> 
> So big congrats for them to take that preventive measure and monitoring the suspect.
> 
> Anyway, there is another good news for China doomed cult followers like you today
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1231411937436528641
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1231368171912908801
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1231171732117053441
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1231415078026481664
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1231414903824478209
> There are Recovered patients more than new case of infected for last several day  A good sign from China, wish all the best for them


Ofc globaltimes (a ccp mouthpiece ) will never publish stories like this ehe.

*China car sales tumble by 92% as coronavirus weighs on industry*


CPCA says ‘barely anybody’ has looked to make purchase in first half of February

Mark Sweney
 @marksweney
Fri 21 Feb 2020 05.21 EST

Share on Facebook
Share on Twitter
Share via Email
Car sales in China have collapsed by 92% as the coronavirus shutdown wreaks havoc on the automotive industry.

The China Passenger Car Association (CPCA) said “barely anybody” had looked to buy vehicles in the first half of February. Most dealerships have remained closed as a precaution.

Coronavirus: air travel demand 'will fall for first time in 11 years'
The plummeting domestic sales – down 96% in the first week of February and 92% across the first half of the month – come days after Jaguar Land Rover revealed it was currently making no sales in China.

“There was barely anybody at car dealers in the first week of February as most people stayed at home,” said Cui Dongshu, the secretary general of the CPCA. “Very few dealerships opened in the first weeks of February and they have had very little customer traffic.”

Only 4,909 cars were sold in the first 16 days of the month, down from 59,930 in the same period last year, in a market where more than 25m cars were sold in 2019.

On Friday the Japanese carmakers Nissan and Honda further delayed restarting their manufacturing plants near the centre of the coronavirus outbreak in China until at least 11 March after the latest government directive to contain the spread.

The shutdown in China has disrupted the global supply chain as carmakers struggle to source the tens of thousands of parts needed for each car.

This week, Ralf Speth, the chief executive of Jaguar Land Rover, said the company had been forced to fly parts in suitcases from China to the UK as supplies continued to dwindle.

Fiat Chrysler has warned it could halt production at one of its four European plants if the supply from China continues to be affected. Toyota and Peugeot-Citroen said their supply chains may be affected but neither expected to close UK plants as a result.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## antonius123

striver44 said:


> Ofc globaltimes (a ccp mouthpiece ) will never publish stories like this ehe.
> 
> *China car sales tumble by 92% as coronavirus weighs on industry*
> 
> 
> CPCA says ‘barely anybody’ has looked to make purchase in first half of February
> 
> Mark Sweney
> @marksweney
> Fri 21 Feb 2020 05.21 EST
> 
> Share on Facebook
> Share on Twitter
> Share via Email
> Car sales in China have collapsed by 92% as the coronavirus shutdown wreaks havoc on the automotive industry.
> 
> The China Passenger Car Association (CPCA) said “barely anybody” had looked to buy vehicles in the first half of February. Most dealerships have remained closed as a precaution.
> 
> Coronavirus: air travel demand 'will fall for first time in 11 years'
> The plummeting domestic sales – down 96% in the first week of February and 92% across the first half of the month – come days after Jaguar Land Rover revealed it was currently making no sales in China.
> 
> “There was barely anybody at car dealers in the first week of February as most people stayed at home,” said Cui Dongshu, the secretary general of the CPCA. “Very few dealerships opened in the first weeks of February and they have had very little customer traffic.”
> 
> Only 4,909 cars were sold in the first 16 days of the month, down from 59,930 in the same period last year, in a market where more than 25m cars were sold in 2019.
> 
> On Friday the Japanese carmakers Nissan and Honda further delayed restarting their manufacturing plants near the centre of the coronavirus outbreak in China until at least 11 March after the latest government directive to contain the spread.
> 
> The shutdown in China has disrupted the global supply chain as carmakers struggle to source the tens of thousands of parts needed for each car.
> 
> This week, Ralf Speth, the chief executive of Jaguar Land Rover, said the company had been forced to fly parts in suitcases from China to the UK as supplies continued to dwindle.
> 
> Fiat Chrysler has warned it could halt production at one of its four European plants if the supply from China continues to be affected. Toyota and Peugeot-Citroen said their supply chains may be affected but neither expected to close UK plants as a result.




Though car sales tumble during the corona fears is making sense, at the moment we can't simply believe news/information both from CCP nor from western media. We are in the middle of warfare between US (including western) vs China now, not only trade but also information warfare (propaganda).


----------



## Daniel808

striver44 said:


> Ofc globaltimes (a ccp mouthpiece ) will never publish stories like this ehe.
> 
> *China car sales tumble by 92% as coronavirus weighs on industry*
> 
> 
> CPCA says ‘barely anybody’ has looked to make purchase in first half of February
> 
> Mark Sweney
> @marksweney
> Fri 21 Feb 2020 05.21 EST
> 
> Share on Facebook
> Share on Twitter
> Share via Email
> Car sales in China have collapsed by 92% as the coronavirus shutdown wreaks havoc on the automotive industry.
> 
> The China Passenger Car Association (CPCA) said “barely anybody” had looked to buy vehicles in the first half of February. Most dealerships have remained closed as a precaution.
> 
> Coronavirus: air travel demand 'will fall for first time in 11 years'
> The plummeting domestic sales – down 96% in the first week of February and 92% across the first half of the month – come days after Jaguar Land Rover revealed it was currently making no sales in China.
> 
> “There was barely anybody at car dealers in the first week of February as most people stayed at home,” said Cui Dongshu, the secretary general of the CPCA. “Very few dealerships opened in the first weeks of February and they have had very little customer traffic.”
> 
> Only 4,909 cars were sold in the first 16 days of the month, down from 59,930 in the same period last year, in a market where more than 25m cars were sold in 2019.
> 
> On Friday the Japanese carmakers Nissan and Honda further delayed restarting their manufacturing plants near the centre of the coronavirus outbreak in China until at least 11 March after the latest government directive to contain the spread.
> 
> The shutdown in China has disrupted the global supply chain as carmakers struggle to source the tens of thousands of parts needed for each car.
> 
> This week, Ralf Speth, the chief executive of Jaguar Land Rover, said the company had been forced to fly parts in suitcases from China to the UK as supplies continued to dwindle.
> 
> Fiat Chrysler has warned it could halt production at one of its four European plants if the supply from China continues to be affected. Toyota and Peugeot-Citroen said their supply chains may be affected but neither expected to close UK plants as a result.



They already reported it, and of course there is slump in car sales. Because Lunar new year holiday and covid19 outbreak.
And some Auto factory there also mobilized to produce medical supplies and equipment.

But there is a sign, that China Auto Sales in Q2 will booming.
Because of this outbreak many people in China realize now, that's very important to have their own private cars.
And they have money, purchasing power to do that


*China's auto sales slump amid epidemic but recovery on track*

Xinhua, February 22, 2020

China's auto sales and production have taken a hard hit from the novel coronavirus outbreak, but industry insiders expect a rebound in April if the epidemic is gradually brought under control.

The retail sales of passenger vehicles plunged 92 percent on an annual basis in the first 16 days of February, according to a report from the China Passenger Car Association (CPCA).

The industry association attributed the sales fall to the delayed consumption demand due to the earlier start of the Lunar New Year holiday when consumers shop less, and the novel coronavirus outbreak which prevents residents from going out to public spaces.

The Chinese health authority Friday said it received reports of 889 new confirmed cases of novel coronavirus infection and 118 deaths on Thursday from 31 provincial-level regions and the Xinjiang Production and Construction Corps.

"The impact on the auto market is temporary," said the CPCA. "While the progress of the recovery relies on the measures taken by the government."

China will roll out more policies to stabilize the consumption of automobiles to mitigate the impact of the epidemic outbreak on its auto market, an official with the Ministry of Commerce said Thursday.

All localities are encouraged to beef up efforts to promote the consumption of new energy vehicles, ease vehicle purchase restrictions and carry out automobile replacement, said the ministry.

In Foshan city in south China's Guangdong Province, customers will receive subsidies if they purchase locally registered vehicles complying with the "China VI" vehicle emission standards.

China's Ministry of Transport has decided to scrap all tolls across the country until the end of the epidemic prevention and control work to aid the smooth transportation of supplies and resumption of work. *This move is also beneficial to reducing logistics costs and stimulating demand for cars, according to the CPCA.*

*First-time buyers might have a stronger desire to own private vehicles to shield themselves from the virus as they intend to avoid public spaces, said the CPCA.*

*The industry association estimated that auto sales are expected to rebound in April as pent-up demand unleashes if the epidemic is effectively contained then.*

On the supply side, some carmakers and suppliers of auto parts in China have suspended production to contain the spread of the virus. The hardest-hit province of Hubei, home to multiple auto joint ventures, manufactured 2.24 million cars in 2019, accounting for 8.8 percent of the country's total output.

While the production halt risks disrupting the global supply chain, the impact will be relatively short-lived as China's adequate capacity will soon catch up to make up for the losses, according to an analysis by Great Wall Securities.

FAW-Volkswagen Automobile Co. Ltd. had resumed production at its four production bases across China as of Monday, and the carmaker said it will increase production efficiency to make up for the affected output.

The Tesla Shanghai gigafactory and its supplier also resumed operation last Monday. Tesla's executives said the temporary shutdown may slightly impact the company's profitability for Q1 this year, but it would "try its best to make up for the suspension when the epidemic takes a turn for the better."

Several other automakers, including Guangzhou Automobile Group, SAIC-GM-Wuling and BYD, are set to refit their production lines to make medical supplies such as face masks as shortages hamper the country's efforts to contain the epidemic.

Ensuring the nationwide resumption of production and the epidemic control efforts are mutually reinforcing in China's fight against the ongoing novel coronavirus outbreak, said a senior official of the National Development and Reform Commission.

Seen from the perspective of the whole year, the impact on the supply end will be limited, according to Great Wall Securities

http://www.china.org.cn/business/2020-02/22/content_75732752.htm


----------



## striver44

Daniel808 said:


> of course there is slump in car sales. Because Lunar new year holiday and covid19 outbreak.
> And some Auto factory there also mobilized to produce medical supplies and equipment.


well that's the whole point i'm telling you all this time, am i right????


----------



## Morpheus

*Pakistan has effective drug for COVID-19’ *
*By news desk*
Feb.22,2020




*Over 300,000 tablets exported to China as CEN is now collecting clues for heroes who made it possible*
Ad

An article, “Pakistan has effective drug for COVID-19, Over 300,000 pieces exported to China”, published by Economic Daily – _China Economic Net (CEN)_ on February 21st has got 5.71 million page views on Toutiao.com and 38,000 likes.

In nearly 10,000 comments, in addition to a lot of thanks to Pakistani friends for their help, some netizens were interested in the “multinational enterprise” mentioned in the CEN reporter’s article and wanted to know the hero behind the scenes who urgently dispensed the effective drugs at a Bayer subsidiary in Pakistan.



On February 20th, after noticing that the official Weibo account of Bayer China said it had made an emergency deployment of chloroquine phosphate tablets in Pakistan at the beginning of this month, CEN reporter quickly contacted to verify the matter.

The official Weibo account of Bayer China confirmed the news and said that the batch of medicines was completed in 24 hours. 200,000 of the 300,000 tablets were “sold” to Guangzhou Pharmaceutical Holdings Limited (GPHL) at zero yuan. Earlier, Economic Daily reported that on February 5th, GPHL first purchased 15,000 tablets of chloroquine phosphate in Pakistan through various channels, and then purchased another 200,000 tablets. The drugs arrived in Guangzhou at 7:00 p.m. on February 8th.

It took less than 4 days from purchasing in Pakistan to arriving in Guangzhou. In addition to the international and domestic airline time, it is not easy for Pakistan, a country with less developed transport infrastructure that is suffering from severe locust plague, to urgently collect, transport and cooperate to undertake the fastest international rescue for dispensing the effective drugs to treat COVID-19. It reminds people of “For 61 Brothers” in Chinese textbook.


CEN reporter learned from further interviews that chloroquine phosphate production was suspended in China for 20 years. In order to deliver the first batch of effective drugs successfully, from February 5th to 8th, in addition to GPHL and Bayer, there are many more heroes behind the scenes, such as China Southern Airlines and Urumqi Customs CEN is now collecting clues. What other heroes behind the scenes in both China and Pakistan are contributing quietly for this? If any information, please contact us! 


https://tribune.com.pk/story/2162276/1-pakistan-effective-drug-covid-19/?amp=1


----------



## Daniel808

striver44 said:


> well that's the whole point i'm telling you all this time, am i right????



And this the whole point I'm telling you all the time

_But there is a sign, that China Auto Sales in Q2 will booming.
Because of this outbreak many people in China realize now, that's very important to have their own private cars.
And they have money, purchasing power to do that_



Mr Wick said:


> *Pakistan has effective drug for COVID-19’ *
> *By news desk*
> Feb.22,2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Over 300,000 tablets exported to China as CEN is now collecting clues for heroes who made it possible*
> Ad
> 
> An article, “Pakistan has effective drug for COVID-19, Over 300,000 pieces exported to China”, published by Economic Daily – _China Economic Net (CEN)_ on February 21st has got 5.71 million page views on Toutiao.com and 38,000 likes.
> 
> In nearly 10,000 comments, in addition to a lot of thanks to Pakistani friends for their help, some netizens were interested in the “multinational enterprise” mentioned in the CEN reporter’s article and wanted to know the hero behind the scenes who urgently dispensed the effective drugs at a Bayer subsidiary in Pakistan.
> 
> 
> 
> On February 20th, after noticing that the official Weibo account of Bayer China said it had made an emergency deployment of chloroquine phosphate tablets in Pakistan at the beginning of this month, CEN reporter quickly contacted to verify the matter.
> 
> The official Weibo account of Bayer China confirmed the news and said that the batch of medicines was completed in 24 hours. 200,000 of the 300,000 tablets were “sold” to Guangzhou Pharmaceutical Holdings Limited (GPHL) at zero yuan. Earlier, Economic Daily reported that on February 5th, GPHL first purchased 15,000 tablets of chloroquine phosphate in Pakistan through various channels, and then purchased another 200,000 tablets. The drugs arrived in Guangzhou at 7:00 p.m. on February 8th.
> 
> It took less than 4 days from purchasing in Pakistan to arriving in Guangzhou. In addition to the international and domestic airline time, it is not easy for Pakistan, a country with less developed transport infrastructure that is suffering from severe locust plague, to urgently collect, transport and cooperate to undertake the fastest international rescue for dispensing the effective drugs to treat COVID-19. It reminds people of “For 61 Brothers” in Chinese textbook.
> 
> 
> CEN reporter learned from further interviews that chloroquine phosphate production was suspended in China for 20 years. In order to deliver the first batch of effective drugs successfully, from February 5th to 8th, in addition to GPHL and Bayer, there are many more heroes behind the scenes, such as China Southern Airlines and Urumqi Customs CEN is now collecting clues. What other heroes behind the scenes in both China and Pakistan are contributing quietly for this? If any information, please contact us!
> 
> 
> https://tribune.com.pk/story/2162276/1-pakistan-effective-drug-covid-19/?amp=1



Yes, Choloroquine phospate is effective against this covid19 virus
All the best

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL

According to the Chinese government authorities, the biggest humanitarian disaster in the history of the modern Chinese state and this will have negative consequences in the economy.

Too many articles blaming China are circulating on the internet. Many press organizations strengthen this perception. However, China is struggling with great sacrifice. Due to the measures taken by China, the whole world will soon thank China and its people.

Look this:

*Decoding evolution and transmissions of novel pneumonia coronavirus using the whole genomic data*

http://www.chinaxiv.org/abs/202002.00033

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UKBengali

Guys, good to see most posters have refrained from making unwarranted and racist comments about Chinese eating habits for this virus.

We also need to be careful in laying blame on CIA etc if only because the virus is so infectious that it could easily have spread all over the world. If there was a way to restrict it's spread then this theory may have made sense.

Just like all other epidemics before it, it will be contained and ultimately defeated and good to see that the Chinese seem to have it under control now.


----------



## Nilgiri



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CONNAN

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1232662070837026817

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Daniel808

Why toilet paper 
Australian want to fight Covid19 with toilet paper lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1234703055381135362

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1234693495635398656

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1234626325941342209

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1234735262250307584

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1234439788683382784
This is funny, australian is the best 
Even in darkest time, there is always people who have good humor. And that's good, because laughing and happiness can boost your immune system. Always be positive, no matter what


----------



## Daniel808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1234787200711065600

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1234775790530809858all the best for our iranian friends


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1234779330435305474

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1234778581634404352

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1234761862660513796

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1234757724518285314Innovative device from China's Police

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Uguduwa

This thread should be renamed to Global Times Twitter page.


----------



## Daniel808

Uguduwa said:


> This thread should be renamed to Global Times Twitter page.



They update real times of this event from China, and mostly fact news. So there is nothing wrong with them, and I'll keep post news from them after I find another good news.

Do I need to post news from amitabachan times?  All hail indian media lol

Another good news for you  enjoy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1234810758866915330

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1234805721285320704

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1234765456268984321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1234755389746364423


----------



## Daniel808

The Covid19 virus already mutated.
But it's a good news  The mutation of the virus called L-Cov is less aggressive than the virus in early stage of outbreak in Wuhan called S-Cov


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1235121596655796225

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## babarbutt580

*Corona outbreak: Punjab locked down!*
_https://www.thewallet.com.pk/latest-news/corona-outbreak-punjab-locked-down/_


----------



## Nan Yang

Nilgiri said:


>


Good for India. But the video is very strange. It shows the transport landing in an Indian airport. The cargo door open but nothing is remove. Then a lot of photo but no Chinese official present. The cargo door then close with the cargo still inside.


----------



## Nilgiri

Nan Yang said:


> Good for India. But the video is very strange. It shows the transport landing in an Indian airport. The cargo door open but nothing is remove. Then a lot of photo but no Chinese official present. The cargo door then close with the cargo still inside.



Representational video for the news. I think there was pictures only in some news media.


----------

